# الطريقه الصحيحه لحساب الضغط الاستاتيكى للمراوح



## zanitty (25 أغسطس 2011)

*بسم الله الهادى*​*
يسرنى اصدقائى الاعزاء الذين طالما فخرت بمعرفتهم حتى و ان كنت لم ارى معظمهم ان اقوم بشرح طريقه حساب فاقد الضغط فى مسارات الهواء باستخدام برنامج ايليت دكت للحصول على الضغط الاستاتيكى للمروحه باستخدام برنامج **الايليت دكت** الشرح اهداء لصديقى الذى تعلمت منه كثيرا محمد عبد الرحيم (**mohamed mech**) و بناءا على طلب العضو* الجميل *عبد الله سعد **فلهما جزيل الشكر**

تحميل البرنامج من موقع الشركه مباشره و لكن النسخه الديمو
Elite Software - Ductsize**

و لتحميل اللى بالى بالكوا فى المرفقات

احاول بهذا الشرح ان اقدم للساده مهندسى المستقبل الطريقه الصحيحه لحسابات الضغط الاستاتيكى بدلا من الطريقه التى وجدنا اباءنا عليها عاكفون و هى استخدام ملف اكسل يقوم بتحويل القطع الى اطوالها المكافئه ( كالاكواع و الريديووسرات و خلافه )
حيث ان طريقه الطول المكافئ ما انزل الله الله بها من سلطان و لم يرد ذكرها فى اى من الاكواد المعتمده ( **ASHRAE OR SMACNA** ) و الصحيح هو التعويض بما يسمى **Loss coefficient ** للقطع 

و للاستزاده فى معرفه هذا المعنى يرجى الذهاب الى هذه المشاركه **http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t278823.html#post2317346** و المشاركات التاليه لها 

كما ان الطريقه القديمه تغفل حساب العديد من التوصيلات المهمه و التى قد تزيد الضغط الاستاتيكى بشكل كبير عن ما هو محسوب اذا ما لم يتم اخذها بعين الاعتبار فى الحسابات ( كما هو الحال فى ال **Fan system interface** على سبيل المثال – و للمزيد من المعلومات عنه يمكن الرجوع الى هذه المشاركه **http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2074216-post60.html** )**

حيث ان الاساس فى الحساب سواء باستخدام برامج الحاسب الالى او الحسابات اليدويه هو ادخال جميع المدخلات الصحيحه المستخدمه فى النظام و هو ما لا يحدث *


----------



## zanitty (25 أغسطس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]اول شئ نقوم بانشاء مشروع جديد كما فى الصور

[/FONT]*​


​*[FONT=&quot]
فى الصوره دى المطلوب اننا نحدد نوع المشروع اللى هنبتديه و دايما انا بشتغل على الاختيار الافتراضى [/FONT]**Blank Project**[FONT=&quot] و لو ده اول مشروع بنعمله ندوس نكست على طول اما لو كان فيه شغل قبل كده و عاوزين نستورد منه شويه بيانات زى مثلا اسم الشركه و تليفوناتها او هنستخدم نفس بيانات المروحه اللى استخدمناها فى مشروع سابق مثلا او او يبقى فى الحاله دى ندوس على [/FONT]**select **[FONT=&quot] هيطلع لنا الصوره اللى جايه نختار منها اللى احنا عاوزينه

[/FONT]*​


​*[FONT=&quot]
بعد ما دوسنا [/FONT]**next**[FONT=&quot] لبرنامج هيديلنا امكانيه اننا لو عاملين اللود كالكولاشن بالايليت ممكن نعمل لها استيراد ( انا جربتها قبل كده بس مش هعرف اشرحها )

[/FONT]*​


​*[FONT=&quot]
الخطوه اللى جايه اننا نسمى المشروع

[/FONT]*​


​*[FONT=&quot]
خلاص مبقاش فاضل غير اننا ندوس فينيش علشان يبقى عندنا ملف جديد





[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــبــــــــــــــــــــع[/FONT]*


----------



## صابر الحناجره (25 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 

تمت عملية تنزيل و تشغيل البرنامج بنجاح ، سأحاول أن أتعلم كيفية إستخدامه قريبا إن شاء الله ، لكن هل تعلّم كيفية إستخدامه عملية صعبة ؟

لأنني أستخدم برنامج مشابه ولكن من تصميم شركة تراين ، وهو برنامج سهل جدا وسريع مقارنة بالقيام بالحسابات بالطريقة اليدوية .


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (25 أغسطس 2011)

روح يا شيخ الله يجوزك :84:

في انتظار بقية الشرح


----------



## baraa harith (25 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير في شهر الخير


----------



## zanitty (25 أغسطس 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> تمت عملية تنزيل و تشغيل البرنامج بنجاح ، سأحاول أن أتعلم كيفية إستخدامه قريبا إن شاء الله ، لكن هل تعلّم كيفية إستخدامه عملية صعبة ؟
> 
> لأنني أستخدم برنامج مشابه ولكن من تصميم شركة تراين ، وهو برنامج سهل جدا وسريع مقارنة بالقيام بالحسابات بالطريقة اليدوية .


بصراحه معرفش برنامج شركه تراين ده يا صابر و الايليت سهل و ان شاء الله لما اخلص شرح هتلاقيه عجبك و يا ريت انت كمان تعمل لنا شرح لبرنامج تارين يمكن يكون اسهل 


أسامة الحلبي قال:


> روح يا شيخ الله يجوزك :84:
> 
> في انتظار بقية الشرح


من الحور العين و الا فلا 
فالحمد لله زوجتى بالدنيا و ما فيها 
باذن الله نستكمل الشرح قريبا جدا 


baraa harith قال:


> جزاك الله خير في شهر الخير


 و اياكم اخى الكريم


----------



## zanitty (25 أغسطس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]دلوقتى دخلنا فى الغويط و عاوزين نبتدى

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]اول حاجه لازم نعرف مصطلحين مهمين هنستعملهم فى شغلنا

[/FONT]**1- **Trunk**[FONT=&quot] و هو المسافه بين نقطتين فى الدكت
[/FONT]**2- **RUN OUT**[FONT=&quot] هو المسافه بين نقطه فى الدكت و مخرج للهواء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
النقطه : هى المنطقه التى يتم عندها تغير فى اتجاه الهواء بالسحب كما هو الحال عند اماكن ال [/FONT]**TAKEOFF**[FONT=&quot] و اماكن ال [/FONT]**RUN OUT**[FONT=&quot]
الرسم التالى يعرض بشكل اوضح المقصود بالنقاط [/FONT]*




 *· **[FONT=&quot]المسافه بين رقم و الذى يليه نطلق عليها [/FONT]**TRUNK **[FONT=&quot]حسب التعريف السابق اما المسافه بين رقم و حرف [/FONT]**O **[FONT=&quot] نطلق عليها [/FONT]**RUN OUT

*
*[FONT=&quot]و لو الصوره مش واضحه ممكن تحملوا الرسمه اوتوكاد 2007 من هنا[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
كده بعد ما رقمنا و فهمنا ايه الموضوع نبتدى ندخل الداتا بتاعتنا و انا هعمل مثال على اول برانش [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
يعنى من [/FONT]**FAN**[FONT=&quot] الى 1 ثم من 1 الى 14 ( دول ترنك ) ثم من 14 الى [/FONT]**O1**[FONT=&quot] و من 14 الى [/FONT]**O2**[FONT=&quot] و دول ( [/FONT]**RUN OUT**[FONT=&quot] )

[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــبــــــــــــــــــــع[/FONT]*


----------



## Badran Mohammed (25 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي زانتي على المجهود 
بورك في عملك وتقبل الله منا ومنكم خالص الاعمال 
مع التقدير...


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أغسطس 2011)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
اللهم إغفر له وإرحمه و والديه و أهله أجمعين
اللهم بارك له فى رزقه و عمره و عمله
اللهم أدخله الجنة و كل اهله اجمعين

بصراحة يا أحمد أنت رائع :20:
مرفق التقديم رقم 2 لمشروع محسوب ببرنامج اليت به عدد 3 وحدة مناولة فريش اير لمختبرات​


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أغسطس 2011)

بقية المشروع
مخططات الحسابات و ترقيم النقط​


----------



## mohamedtop (25 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر على جهدك واجتهادك اخىzanitty وربنا يزيدك من علمه وينفعك به


----------



## صابر الحناجره (25 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير أخ zanitty 

تابع و إحنا معاك خطوة خطوة ، جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (25 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا لم*

نحن فى غاية الامتنان والشكر للأخ zanitty بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى 
لهذه المعلومات القيمة تابع ونحن معك حتى نتعلم زادك الله من علمه


----------



## zanitty (25 أغسطس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الان نقوم بشرح الواجهه الاساسيه للبرنامج و كذلك شاشه مدخلات ال [/FONT]**trunk**[FONT=&quot] 
بس معلش بقى سامحونى انا غلطت و عملت الشرح على شاشه ترانك الراجع مش السبلاى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عموما هما الاتنين واحد

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معلش الصوره كبيره شويه انا مرضتش اصغرها علشان اهميتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]*​ *1- **System data**[FONT=&quot] و دى بتفتح الشاشه الخاصه ببيانات السيتسم و بيتحدد منها اقصى سرعه للهوا فى الترانك و فى الرن اوت ، بيتحدد منها كمان خامه الدكت هل هو صاج مجلفن و اللا استانلس و بنحدد فيها اقصى ارتفاع للدكت علشان نلتزم بيه و منعديهوش و ده فى الحالات اللى بنبقى محكومين فيها بارتفاع معين نتيجه ارتفاع السقف المعلق و فيه خانه مهمه جدا اسمها [/FONT]**sizing method**[FONT=&quot] و دى ممكن نستخدمها لو احنا مش حاسبين ابعاد الدكت و عاوزين البرنامج هو اللى يحسبه فساعتها نختار [/FONT]**CV**[FONT=&quot] يعنى طريقه تثبيت السرعه او نختار [/FONT]**EF**[FONT=&quot] يعنى تثبيت الفركشن اما فى الحاله اللى انا حشرحها فبنختار طريقه [/FONT]**PS**[FONT=&quot] يعنى محددين مقاسات الدكت مسبقا ( باستخدام الدكتلاتور او اى طريقه يعنى ) ، كمان بنحط الستاتك برشر بتاع الدفيوزر و اقصى ساوند لفل مسموح بيه و بنعمل ده مره للسبلاى و مره للريترن او بستخدم الزرار اللى مكتوب عليه [/FONT]**copy supply to return **[FONT=&quot] و نغير بس البيانات المختلفه

[/FONT]*​ *2- **[FONT=&quot]ده بيفتح شاشه السبلاى ترانك اللى باينه فى الصوره ( اعملوا نفسكوا مش واخدين بالكوا انها ريترن ) و هنشرح ارقامها كلها

[/FONT]*​ *3- **[FONT=&quot]دى بتفتح شاشه السبلاى رن اوت و دى معظم مدخلاتها الى حد كبير شبه مدخلات الترنك

[/FONT]*​ *4- **[FONT=&quot]شاشه الريترن ترانك و دى طبعا اللى مش باينه فى الصوره ( كده و كده يعنى ) و دى مدخلاتها هى هى نفس مدخلات السبلاى

[/FONT]*​ *5- **[FONT=&quot]الرتيرن ران اوت ( ده طبعا لو الريترن واصل على دكت )

[/FONT]*​ *6- **[FONT=&quot]ده بنفتح بيه اعدادات الطباعه علشان نتحكم فى شكل الطباعه و نوعيه البيانات اللى هتنطبع

[/FONT]*​ *7- **[FONT=&quot]مشاهده التقرير النهائى قبل الطباعه و ده كمان فيه ميزه جميله اننا لو ناسيين حاجه او عاملين حاجه غير منطقيه او السيستم مش كامل و بندوس عليه بيطلع لنا الايرور اللى بترشدنا الى مكان الخطأ

[/FONT]*​ *8- **[FONT=&quot]السيريال نمبر الخاص بالترنك

[/FONT]*​ *9- **[FONT=&quot]اسم الترنك ( وليكن مثلا 1 – 2 ) و دى معناها ان ده الترانك اللى واصل ما بي نقطه 1 و نقطه 2 ( و طبعا كل واحد يعمل مسمياته براحته حسب الطريقه اللى يقدر يسهل بيها الشغل على نفسه

[/FONT]*​ *10- **[FONT=&quot]فى السبلاى اسمها [/FONT]**upstream**[FONT=&quot] مش [/FONT]**downstream**[FONT=&quot] زى ما هو واضح فى صوره الريترن اللى انا حاططها بالغلط و دى بنحط فيها الترانك السابق للترانك اللى بندخل بياناته يعنى لو احنا شغالين فى ترانك 2 – 3 هيبقى الاب ستريم دى هى 1 – 2 اما لو كان الترانط ده اول ترانك فهيبقى الاب ستريم بتاعه هو المروحه نفسها و ده اللى بيقدر يخلى البرنامج يفهم شكل الدكت ماشى ازاى و ترتيبته ايه لاننا ممكن فى النهايه نقول للبرنامج ارسم لنا الشغل اللى اتعمل ده ( انا بصراحه مجربتش موضوع الرسم ده بس هو ينفع اكيد )

[/FONT]*​ *11- **[FONT=&quot]و دى بنوضح فيها هل الترانك ده نشط و اللا لا ( يعنى لو حبينا مثلا نلغى برانش و نشوف تاثيره او ما شابه فبدل ما نمسحه و نرجع ندخل بياناته تانى نقدر نعمله غير نشط و نغير و نبدل براحتنا و نشوف تاثير الكلام ده

[/FONT]*​ *12- **[FONT=&quot]مهمه جدا دى يا اخواننا ، دى زاويه ميل الترنك على الترانك السابق ليه و غالبا بتبقى 0 لو التراك السابق ليه كان على امتداده زى مثلا الترانك 3 – 4 بالنسبه للترانك 2 – 3 او بتبقى 90 لو بنتكلم على الترانك 9 – 12 بالنسبه للترانك 8 – 9

[/FONT]*​ *13- **[FONT=&quot]طول الترانك و عموما مبتفرقش كتير لان معظم اللى بيسبب الهبوط فى الضغط هو الوصلات نفسها مش الطول الكلى لانه بتكون قيمته قليله جدا

[/FONT]*​ *14- **[FONT=&quot]ده الدايفرستى و انا مش بستخدمه و لو حد اتعلم البرنامج و عرف له فايده مؤثره يا ريت يقولها لنا ( نسيبها على الزيرو )

[/FONT]*​ *15- **[FONT=&quot]دى بنحدد فيها كل القطع الموجوده فى الترانك ده و زى ما احنا شايفين البرنامج سايب لنا 5 مدخلات ( على سبيل المثال الترانك 2 – 3 موجود عليه ريديوسر و تاك اوف و دول ارقامهم [/FONT]**SR4-1 & SR5-5**[FONT=&quot]) بس نخلى بالنا ان التاك اوف المسمى بتاعه فى البرنامج هو [/FONT]**JUNCTION**[FONT=&quot] لانه برانش و ده بندخل قيمته فى الخانه رقم 17 فى الرسم

[/FONT]*​ *16- **[FONT=&quot]عدد القطع لكل نوع

[/FONT]*​ *17- **[FONT=&quot]راجع رقم 15 و عموما هى فى معظم الاحوال بنختار القطعه رقم [/FONT]**SR5-5

*​ *18- **[FONT=&quot]نوع خامه الدكت و لو احنا ظابطينها فى السيستم نسيبها مظبوطه على الديفولت و هنلاحظ ان المربع المطفى اللى قدام الاختيار بينكتب فيه القيمه بتاعه الديفولت علشان نتاكد ان الديفولت بتاعنا هو ده

[/FONT]*​ *19- **[FONT=&quot]اقصى سرعه للهواء و لو احنا ظابطينها فى مدخلات السيستم هنسيبها على 0 اللى هى فى كل برامج ايليت معناها القيمه الديفولت ( لمعرفه السرعات الموصى بها من اشرى و مستويات الصوت يرجى مراجعه تلك المشاركه [/FONT]**http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/2179200-post37.html**[FONT=&quot] )

[/FONT]*​ *20- **[FONT=&quot]قيمه المقاومه الحراريه للعزل ( تستخدم فى حسابات اخرى حيث لا تاثير لها فى حسابات الضغط الاستاتيكى )

[/FONT]*​ *21- **[FONT=&quot]حاله الدكت هل هو دائرى ام مربع او نتركها على الديفولت اذا تم ضبطها فى اعدادات السيستم

[/FONT]*​ *22- **[FONT=&quot]طريقه حساب مقاس الدكت و سبق توضيحها فى النقطه رقم 1

[/FONT]*​ *23- **[FONT=&quot]ده لو حابين نضيف قيمه مش موجوده فى الفتنج يعنى مثلا لو فيه [/FONT]**VAV**[FONT=&quot] على الترنك و ملقينالوش بيان فى الفتنج ال 5 اللى اتكلمنا عنهم او ما شابه ( البرنامج بيسيف نفسه يعنى )

[/FONT]*​ *24- **[FONT=&quot]& 25- & 26 – مخصصه لتحديد مقاس الدكت فكما اشرنا اننا نستخدم طريقه البرى سايز يعنى احنا اللى حنحدد المقاس اللى حسبناه مسبقا

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نخش بقى على الرن اوت

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتــــــــــــــ ـــــــــبــــــــــــــــــع[/FONT]*


----------



## zanitty (25 أغسطس 2011)

badran mohammed قال:


> مشكور اخي زانتي على المجهود
> بورك في عملك وتقبل الله منا ومنكم خالص الاعمال
> مع التقدير...


اللهم اجعله عملا خالصا لوجه الله و طهر نفسى من الرياء فيه 
تقبل الله منا و منكم و اشكرك على الدعاء


mohamed mech قال:


> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> اللهم إغفر له وإرحمه و والديه و أهله أجمعين
> اللهم بارك له فى رزقه و عمره و عمله
> اللهم أدخله الجنة و كل اهله اجمعين
> ...





mohamed mech قال:


> بقية المشروع
> مخططات الحسابات و ترقيم النقط​


اللهم امين يا رب 
تسمح لى ااجل معاينتهم لحين انتهاء الشرح علشان الكونفيوجن و اللا لازم ابص عليهم ضرورى 


mohamedtop قال:


> الف شكر على جهدك واجتهادك اخىzanitty وربنا يزيدك من علمه وينفعك به


و اياكم اخى الفاضل 


صابر الحناجره قال:


> جزاك الله خير أخ zanitty
> 
> تابع و إحنا معاك خطوة خطوة ، جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك .


جمعا باذن الله


ياسر أشرف كامل قال:


> نحن فى غاية الامتنان والشكر للأخ zanitty بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى
> لهذه المعلومات القيمة تابع ونحن معك حتى نتعلم زادك الله من علمه


زادنا الله و اياكم


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> تسمح لى ااجل معاينتهم لحين انتهاء الشرح علشان الكونفيوجن و اللا لازم ابص عليهم ضرورى


 
براحتك يا أحمد
التقديم إعتمد خلاص


----------



## zanitty (25 أغسطس 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> براحتك يا أحمد
> التقديم إعتمد خلاص


سامحنى يا واد عمى


----------



## abuelela35 (25 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يابو ايمان وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## mohamed mech (25 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> سامحنى يا واد عمى


 
مسامحك من قلبى ياولد أخوى 
وبدعيك تجوم بالسلامة :16:


----------



## zanitty (26 أغسطس 2011)

abuelela35 قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا يابو ايمان وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


ابو ايمان فى عينك ي ابو العلا امال مانو راحت فين 
طيب مفيش مستخلصات يا عم احمد و خلى ايمان تنفعك


mohamed mech قال:


> مسامحك من قلبى ياولد أخوى
> وبدعيك تجوم بالسلامة :16:


ايوه محتاج دعاك يا عمى احسن باين كبرنا و شخشخنا


----------



## mohamed mech (26 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> ابو ايمان فى عينك ي ابو العلا امال مانو راحت فين
> طيب مفيش مستخلصات يا عم احمد و خلى ايمان تنفعك
> 
> ايوه محتاج دعاك يا عمى احسن باين كبرنا و شخشخنا


 
طيب و بمناسية يا عمى ده انا موافق على طلبك إيد بتاعة الملح


----------



## akbargherbal (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك يا بش مهندس

مشاركاتك دائما مميزة


----------



## عبد الله سعد (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلاايا مهندس zanitty وننتظر منك المزيذ
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmedbayomy (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## Badran Mohammed (26 أغسطس 2011)

عمل كبير تشكر عليه
بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل
مع التقدير...


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (26 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم ايدك 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا
مواضيعك كلها بتجيب من الاخر


----------



## zanitty (26 أغسطس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الان نقوم بشرح نافذه ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Runout[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

 
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]1- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الرقم التسلسلى الخاص بال [/FONT]**Runout**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]2- [/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]نقوم هنا بادخال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]رقم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ال [/FONT]**Trunk**[FONT=&quot] المغذى لهذا ال [/FONT]**Runout*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]3- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]نقوم بتسميه ال [/FONT]**Runout**[FONT=&quot] و ليكن مثلا 4 - [/FONT]**O*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]4- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]و هذه الخانه نقوم من خلالها بالغاء تنشيط [/FONT]**Runout**[FONT=&quot] معين مثلا لمقارنه نتيجه ما او لاى سبب كان بدلا من حذفه ثم اعاده ادخاله عند الحاجه اليه فيمكن فقط ايقاف تنشيطه [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]5- [/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]معدل تدفق الهواء عبر هذا ال [/FONT]**Runout**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]6- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]طول ال [/FONT]**Runout*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]7- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]نحدد من خلال هذه الخانه زاويه ميل ال [/FONT]**Runout**[FONT=&quot] بالنسبه لل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Trunk[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] المغذى له و تكون قيمتها 0 فى حاله ما كان ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Trunk[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] السابق له على امتداده او تكون قيمتها 90 فى حاله ما كان ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Trunk[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] السابق متعامد عليه و هى الحاله الغالبه [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]8- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]يتم عن طريقه ادراج كل القطع الموجوده خلال هذا ال [/FONT]**Runout**[FONT=&quot] مثل الخوانق او فلاتر الهيبا فى بعض الحالات[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]9- [/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]عدد القطع لكل نوع [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]10- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]الفاقد فى الضغط عن مخرج الهواء ( يتم معرفته من كتالوجات الصانع ) و يترك على القيمه الافتراضيه ان كنا قد ادخلناها بالفعل فى قسم ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]system[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]11- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لادراج قيمه معينه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فى حاله الرغبه فى اضافه قيمه للضغط الاستاتيكى ان لم تكن موجوده فى خيارات البرنامج [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]12- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]خامه الدكت المستخدم و ان كنا قد ادخلناها بالفعل فى قسم ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]system[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فنتركها على الخيار الافتراضى و نلاحظ ان الخانه ذات التظليل المطفأ امامها يكتب فيها القيمه الافتراضيه للتاكد من انها القيمه التى نريدها[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]13- [/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]نحدد في هذه الخانه السرعه القصوى فى هذا ال [/FONT]**Runout**[FONT=&quot] و التى يمكن الرجوع الى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ASHRAE Application 2007[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فصل 47 صفحه 8 لتحديدها و ان كنا قد ادخلناها بالفعل فى قسم ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]system[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فنتركها على الخيار الافتراضى [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]14- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]نحدد في هذه الخانه اقصى مستوى صوت مسموح به فى هذا ال [/FONT]**Runout*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]15- [/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]قيمه المقاومه الحراريه للعزل ( تستخدم فى حسابات اخرى حيث لا تاثير لها فى حسابات الضغط الاستاتيكى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]16- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]اقصى عرض مسموح به للدكت الحامل لل [/FONT]**Runout**[FONT=&quot] و نستخدمه فى حالات المساحات المحكومه بقياس معين[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]17- [/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]حاله الدكت هل هو دائرى ام مربع و ان كنا قد ادخلناها بالفعل فى قسم ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]system[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فنتركها على الخيار الافتراضى[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]18- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]اقصى ارتفاع مسموح به للدكت الحامل لل [/FONT]**Runout**[FONT=&quot] و نستخدمه فى حالات المساحات المحكومه بقياس معين[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]19- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]طريقه حساب مقاس الدكت و سبق توضيحها فى النقطه رقم 1 فى نافذه ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Trunk[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*20- **[FONT=&quot]اقصى قطر مسموح به للدكت الحامل لل [/FONT]**Runout**[FONT=&quot] او ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Flexible[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*21- **[FONT=&quot]عرض ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Diffuser[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] و ان كنا قد ادخلناه بالفعل فى قسم ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]system[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فنتركها على الخيار الافتراضى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*22- **[FONT=&quot]طول ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]Diffuser[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] و ان كنا قد ادخلناه بالفعل فى قسم ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]system[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فنتركها على الخيار الافتراضى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*23- **[FONT=&quot]توصيف طريقه خرلاوج الهواء ل هو احادى المخرج ام ثنائى ام ثلاثى ام رباعى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*24- **[FONT=&quot]وضع توصيف معين لمخرج الهواء كاسم الشركه المصنعه او رقم الموديل او ما شابه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــبع[/FONT]*​


----------



## mohamed mech (26 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> [FONT=&quot]13- [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]نحدد في هذه الخانه السرعه القصوى فى هذا ال [/FONT]**Runout**[FONT=&quot] و التى يمكن الرجوع الى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ASHRAE Application 2007[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فصل 47 صفحه 8 لتحديدها و ان كنا قد ادخلناها بالفعل فى قسم ال [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]system[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فنتركها على الخيار الافتراضى [/FONT]*
> 
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​


​



[/URL]


----------



## مستريورك (26 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوريابشمهندس 

وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## thaeribrahem (26 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## mohamed mech (26 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
بعد إذن المهندس احمد جزاه الله عنا كل خير :84:
تم جمع الشرح فى ملف وورد :85:

مرفق الشرح​


----------



## pora (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرااااااا جداااااااااااا

mohamed mech


----------



## zanitty (26 أغسطس 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> طيب و بمناسية يا عمى ده انا موافق على طلبك إيد بتاعة الملح


 ده يوم النا يا باشا بس على الله ام مانو متتعاملش مع الموضوع بطريقتها


akbargherbal قال:


> شكرا لك يا بش مهندس
> 
> مشاركاتك دائما مميزة


 اشكرك اخى الفاضل على الاطراء


عبد الله سعد قال:


> شكرا جزيلاايا مهندس zanitty وننتظر منك المزيذ
> جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


 و اياكم اخى عبد الله 


ahmedbayomy قال:


> شكرا لك وفى انتظار المزيد


باذن الله هناك المزيد 
دعواتكم


badran mohammed قال:


> عمل كبير تشكر عليه
> بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل
> مع التقدير...


تقبل تحياتى مهندس بدران فلطالما كنت انت واحدا ممن تسابقوا الى سكب ما لديهم من علم ليستفيد غيرهم


محمد سلامه الراضى قال:


> تسلم ايدك
> وجزاك الله عنا خيرا
> مواضيعك كلها بتجيب من الاخر


 ده بس من زوقك يا ابو حميد


mohamed mech قال:


> [/right]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 سبقتنى اليها يا خال و لو انى لا اخفيك سرا لم اود ان اضع المعلومه كامله على طبق من فضه حتى اعطى الفرصه لمن لا يعرف الكود للبحث عنه و بالتالى فان فائدته تكون اكبر 
هكذا كان يحدث معى اثناء البحث عن معلومه ما فتاخذنى عينى الى صفحه قبلها و صفحتين بعدها و كان هذا مقصدى



مستريورك قال:


> مشكوريابشمهندس
> 
> وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


 الشكر لك مستر يورك تعلمنا منك الكثير


thaeribrahem قال:


> مشكور يا استاذ


الشكر لك يا ابراهيم و باذن الله مع هذا المنتدى لن تضطر الى سؤال البخلاء و الكسالى من مدرائك ليعطوك معلومه


mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بعد إذن المهندس احمد جزاه الله عنا كل خير :84:
> تم جمع الشرح فى ملف وورد :85:
> 
> مرفق الشرح​


حرقت الفجاه يا باشا 
انا الحاجه عندى جاهزه فى ملف ورد و متنسق و مترتب و كنت هحط الملف فى نهايه الشرح و اصلا انا بكتب فى ملف الورد الاول و بعدين انزلها فى المنتدى و يمكن انت لاحظت الورد متوح فى كل الصور اللى انا ادرجتها 
بس عموما انا و انت واحد يا كبير


pora قال:


> شكرااااااا جداااااااااااا
> عفوااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااا
> mohamed mech


----------



## zanitty (26 أغسطس 2011)

الى هنا انتهى الشرح اصدقائى و لم يتبقى لنا الا تطبيق المثال 
ساقوم باذن الله كما نوهت سابقا الى شرح مثال من المروحه الى النقطه 1 ثم من 1 الى 14 ( ترانكات ) ثم من 14 الى o1 و O2 (ران اوت) و اثناء شرح هذا المقطع ساقوم بعرض المدخلات التى ادخلتها ثم فى النهايه اعرض عليكم التقرير النهائى بعد استكمال باقى الترانكات و الران اوت ( الا اننى لن اوضحها بالشرح لتماثلها مع الجزء الذى ساقوم بشرحه ان شاء الله ) و اعرض عليكم التقرير لاوضح لكم كيفيه قرائته و اهم المخرجات التى يجب الالتفات اليها و اخيرا باذن الله اعطيكم ملف الحسابات كاملا ليكون مرجعا فى الشرح كما اعطيكم باذن الله ملف بى دى اف للشرح كاملا مع كافه المرفقات المستخدمه فى الشرح 

ها الطريقه كده كويسه و تناسبكوا و اللا حد له اقتراح تانى و تعديل تانى


----------



## عبد الله سعد (26 أغسطس 2011)

كده ميه ميه يا هندسه عاجزين عن الشكر . تسلم وربنا يجزيك خير 
ارجو ان تسرع فى ادراج باقى الملفات لانى انا الان بعمل الحسابات للمشروع اللى شغال فيه ومحتاج اعرف باقى الحسابات حتى اقدم الحسابات واخد approve .
فى رمضان الحسنه بسبعين ضعف


----------



## السيد زرد (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير والله دايما سباق بالخير نفع الله بك وغفر لك


----------



## zanitty (26 أغسطس 2011)

عبد الله سعد قال:


> كده ميه ميه يا هندسه عاجزين عن الشكر . تسلم وربنا يجزيك خير
> ارجو ان تسرع فى ادراج باقى الملفات لانى انا الان بعمل الحسابات للمشروع اللى شغال فيه ومحتاج اعرف باقى الحسابات حتى اقدم الحسابات واخد approve .
> فى رمضان الحسنه بسبعين ضعف


يا باشا لو بصيت على التاريخ و الوقت فى الصور اللى انا بعمل عليها الشرح تعرف ان الحاجات دى معموله لسه طازه و اللى ربنا بيقدرنى عليه بعمله 
متنساش اننا فى العشر الاواخر و الوقت قليل اوى و كمان طلبات البيت برضوا كتير  
مفتكرش انك هتلحق تقدم الحسابات قبل العيد للاسف


السيد زرد قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير والله دايما سباق بالخير نفع الله بك وغفر لك


 و اياكم اخى الفاضل


----------



## سيدحسن1 (27 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
ما شاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
جزاكم الله خيرا يا zanitty
الله ينور يا اخي في الميزان ان شاء الله


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ زناتي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## ramy_jan (27 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمرو فاروق ربيع (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Atatri (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم و نفعكم بما علمتمونا


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (27 أغسطس 2011)

*الله ينور احمد باشا 
بجد مجهود هايل تستهال الف شكر عليه 
*


----------



## zanitty (27 أغسطس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]الان نقوم بتطبيق الشرح السابق على المثال الموجود فى ملف الاوتوكاد و سندرج شرح لل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**Trunk**[FONT=&quot] رقم [/FONT]**Fan – 1**[FONT=&quot] ، 1 – 14 كذلك [/FONT]**Runout**[FONT=&quot] رقم 14 – [/FONT]**O1**[FONT=&quot] ، 14 – [/FONT]**O2**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى الرسم التالى اوضح البيانات التى قمت بادخالها فى قسم ال [/FONT]**system**[FONT=&quot] تحت التبويب [/FONT]**Duct defaults**[FONT=&quot] و التبويب [/FONT]**Fan**[FONT=&quot] و قمت بتظليل المدخلات التى قمت بادخالها و لنسخ البيانات من [/FONT]**supply**[FONT=&quot] الى ال [/FONT]**Return**[FONT=&quot] بواسطه الايقونه المظلله فى الاعلى ثم نقوم بتغير اى مدخل يلزم تغيره [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]معنى [/FONT]**Blast width ( Height )**[FONT=&quot] هو عرض (ارتفاع) مخرج ( او مدخل ) ال [/FONT]**Duct**[FONT=&quot] فى المروحه نفسها و نحصل عليه من كتالوج الوحده المستخدمه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]باقى المدخلات واضحه من مسمياتها و لا تحتاج الى شرح [/FONT]*







*[FONT=&quot]الرسم التالى يوضح مدخلات ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Trunk[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Fan – 1[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و كذلك [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Runout[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]14 – O1[/FONT][FONT=&quot] و شاشه المستعرض على اليسار التى توضح لنا مسارا تخطيطيا للدكت و مساره و يبين كما نرى كل وصله و الصله السابقه لها و المتفرعه منها و كذلك اتضحت لنا مخارج الهواء و ال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Trunk[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الماخوذه منه و نلاحظ بجانب الاسم عده بيانات توضيحيه كمقاس الدكت ( لن يظهر حتى يتم انهاء الشكل بالكامل ) و كذلك معدل تدفق الهواء فى كل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Runout[/FONT][FONT=&quot] كما يمكننا اظهار او اخفاء مزيد من النتائج من الايقونات المظلله باللون الاخضر فى الاعلى[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]


[/FONT]*

​


----------



## zanitty (27 أغسطس 2011)

الان تبقى فقط ان اكمل مدخلات المشروع و اعرض عليكم التقرير النهائى موضحا كيفيه قرائته قبل ان اعطيكم كامل الملفات لتكون بين ايديكم مرجعا باذن الله 

بقول ايه  
انا رايح للدكتور دلوقتى 
ادعو لى الله يكرمكوا


----------



## zanitty (27 أغسطس 2011)

سيدحسن1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ما شاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
> جزاكم الله خيرا يا zanitty
> الله ينور يا اخي في الميزان ان شاء الله


 اللهم امين يا رب


نصير عبد الرزاق قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخ زناتي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


و فيك بارك الله اخ نصير


ramy_jan قال:


> مشكور بارك الله فيك





عمرو فاروق ربيع قال:


> بارك الله فيك





3atooora قال:


> بارك الله فيكم و نفعكم بما علمتمونا


و اياكم اصدقائى


مؤمن عاشور قال:


> *الله ينور احمد باشا
> بجد مجهود هايل تستهال الف شكر عليه
> *


مؤمن 
مؤمن 
مؤمن 
لو اعرف ان الموضوع ده هيخليك تظهر تانى كنت عملته من زمان 
وحشتنا يا راجل


----------



## mohamed mech (27 أغسطس 2011)

الله ينور عليك يا برنس
:28:
 :20:
:12::12::12:
:12::12:
و نسأل الله لك الشفاء العاجل 

و تقوم لنا بالسلامة ​


----------



## aati badri (28 أغسطس 2011)

*الله ينور عليك يا برنس
:28:
:20:
:12::12::12:
:12::12:
و نسأل الله لك الشفاء العاجل 

و تقوم لنا بالسلامة ​*


----------



## zanitty (28 أغسطس 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> الله ينور عليك يا برنس
> :28:
> :20:
> :12::12::12:
> ...





aati badri قال:


> *الله ينور عليك يا برنس
> :28:
> :20:
> :12::12::12:
> ...


الله يسلمكوا 
انا بنبسط اوى لما حاجه بتجبكوا انتوا الاتنين و الله 
مع ان عبد العاطى مكسل يكتب و بيغش من ابو عمو لكن معلش واد خالنا برضك


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (28 أغسطس 2011)

*اللهم رب الناس اذهب البأس واشفي أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاءك شفاءً لا يغادره سقما*


----------



## zanitty (28 أغسطس 2011)

و الان اليكم ايها الصحبه 
مشهد 
على المدبولى 
أمام 
طٌلبه

فى المرفقات ملف الحسابات النهائى و التقرير 
بصوا عليه و قولوا لى تعليقاتكوا


----------



## zanitty (28 أغسطس 2011)

مؤمن عاشور قال:


> *اللهم رب الناس اذهب البأس واشفي أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاءك شفاءً لا يغادره سقما*


اللهم امين 
اشكرك يا محترم


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (28 أغسطس 2011)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك
بارك الله فيك وفي ذريتك


----------



## zanitty (28 أغسطس 2011)

محمد سلامه الراضى قال:


> اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك
> بارك الله فيك وفي ذريتك


اللهم امين يا رب 
شكرا جزيلا اخونا الفاضل


----------



## علاء المشني (30 أغسطس 2011)

تسلم ايديك عالبرنامج يا ورده


----------



## zanitty (31 أغسطس 2011)

علاء المشني قال:


> تسلم ايديك عالبرنامج يا ورده


 السلامه بجد لما الناس تتعلمه و تتقنه و احس انى عملت حاجه مفيده


----------



## سامر السعدني (31 أغسطس 2011)

يا سلام عليك يا زانتي ....

ما شاء الله عليك ....

و فرت عليا وقت كتير اوي و قدمتلي المعلومة على طبق من دهب .......(ربنا يزيد و يبارك فيك )

نخش على المفيد ....

انا عندي شوية ملاحظات :


1. البرنامج بيوفر وقت كتير ( من وجهة نظري انا الشخصية لاني كان بيطلع عيني و كنت بتلخبط كتير اوي علشان اجيب القيم المكافئة لكل فيتنج و كنت ساعات بعض الفيتنج مش بلاقيلها و كنت بحطها بصراحة من دماغي يعني لما كنت باغلب كنت بحطها ب 20 او 30 فيت و اريح دماغي لان الاستشاري للاسف برضوا 
كان بيعتمد و خلاص ......... ناس غريبة الاستشاريين دول ..... هما بصراحة الي بيخلونا نكبر دماغنا ...





2. هل احنا بندخل الاستاتيك بتاع الفانة و الكفاءة بتاعتها و لا مالهمش لزمة ( يعني علشان البرنامج يعملي مقارنة مابين الاستايك بتاع الفانة و الكالكيوليتد )





3. و اضح ان اليونتس ما ينفعش اغيرها ( و لا ايه ) يعني لازم اشتفل بالفيت و مش عارف ايه .....




4. حكاية الابستريم ترنك دي رخمة اوى ......




5. زي ما انا عملت كوبي للسبلاي ترنك للريترن ترنك ( مش ممكن اعمل كوبي لنيو ترنك علشان اوفر وقت و لا لازم ادخل الداتا كلها .... ده بافتراض ان النيو ترنك نفس الفيتنج و كده )



6. الجنكشن فيتنج تايب دي لازم اختار فيها و لا ممكن اختار الجنكشن فيتنج تايب من الفيتنج تايب على طول


----------



## zanitty (31 أغسطس 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> يا سلام عليك يا زانتي ....
> 
> ما شاء الله عليك ....
> 
> ...


نلتقى بعد الفاصل علشان طالع مكه و هرجع بكره او بعده باذن الله 

و بجد سعيد انى لقيت حد سال اسئله لانى كنت محبط ان محدش سال و ده وصل لى رساله ان محدش حاول يدوس فى البرنامج علشان كده مفيش اسئله


----------



## صابر الحناجره (31 أغسطس 2011)

zanitty قال:


> نلتقى بعد الفاصل علشان طالع مكه و هرجع بكره او بعده باذن الله
> 
> و بجد سعيد انى لقيت حد سال اسئله لانى كنت محبط ان محدش سال و ده وصل لى رساله ان محدش حاول يدوس فى البرنامج علشان كده مفيش اسئله


 

السلام عليكم

لا يا زعيم ، لا تترك فرصة للإحباط ، الحكاية و مافيها أن الكل مشغول في فترة الأعياد بالواجبات الإجتماعية ، و كثير من الأعضاء بيقضوا فترة إجازة في بلدانهم الأصلية و ما بيدخلوا على النت إلا مرور الكرام ، أضف إلى ذلك أن الكثير من الأعضاء قاموا بتنصيب البرنامج على أجهزة لا يستطيعون الوصول إليها أثناء الإجازة ، أتوقع أنه بعد الإجازة سيكون هنالك كمية كبيرة من الأسئلة . :34:


----------



## nofal (1 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## zanitty (3 سبتمبر 2011)

سامر السعدني قال:


> يا سلام عليك يا زانتي ....
> 
> ما شاء الله عليك ....
> 
> ...


كلامك للاسف صحيح لان الاستشارى مهندس زيه زينا طلع لقى الرعيل الاول بيعمل كده فاتعلم منهم كده و ممكن يكون فيه استشارى هو لسه خريج جديد و بيتعلم بس اكل عيشه حكم عليه يشتغل فى مكتب استشارى فخايف يبان عليه انه مش عارف فبيوافق على اى حاجه



سامر السعدني قال:


> 2. هل احنا بندخل الاستاتيك بتاع الفانة و الكفاءة بتاعتها و لا مالهمش لزمة ( يعني علشان البرنامج يعملي مقارنة مابين الاستايك بتاع الفانة و الكالكيوليتد )



لا فى حسابات الاستاتك اللى احنا بنعملها مش بندخل الاستاتك بتاع الفانه لكن لو انت لاحظت فى نص الشرح اننا نقدر نخلى البنامج هو اللى يعمل لنا sizing للدكت و ساعتها يبقى من المفضل اننا ندخل قيمه الاستاتك علشان انت عارف الجيج بتاع الدكت بيختلف على حسب ضغط السيستم 



سامر السعدني قال:


> 3. و اضح ان اليونتس ما ينفعش اغيرها ( و لا ايه ) يعني لازم اشتفل بالفيت و مش عارف ايه .....



و الله للاسف انا مش عارف بتتغير ازاى او منين مع انها فى الايليت لود ينفع تتغير ( بس ممكن يكون ينفع و انا معرفش )




سامر السعدني قال:


> 4. حكاية الابستريم ترنك دي رخمة اوى ......


 لابد منها يا كبير علشان البرنامج يعرف يرتب الترنكات و يعرف مين بيدى مين و مين بياخد من مين علشان لو انت رابطه ببرنامج رسم يقدر يرسم لك السيستم مظبوط




سامر السعدني قال:


> 5. زي ما انا عملت كوبي للسبلاي ترنك للريترن ترنك ( مش ممكن اعمل كوبي لنيو ترنك علشان اوفر وقت و لا لازم ادخل الداتا كلها .... ده بافتراض ان النيو ترنك نفس الفيتنج و كده )


 يسمع من بقك ربنا 
للاسف ينفع فى الايليت لود بس هنا مش لاقيها 




سامر السعدني قال:


> 6. الجنكشن فيتنج تايب دي لازم اختار فيها و لا ممكن اختار الجنكشن فيتنج تايب من الفيتنج تايب على طول


 ايه السؤال ؟


----------



## zanitty (3 سبتمبر 2011)

صابر الحناجره قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> لا يا زعيم ، لا تترك فرصة للإحباط ، الحكاية و مافيها أن الكل مشغول في فترة الأعياد بالواجبات الإجتماعية ، و كثير من الأعضاء بيقضوا فترة إجازة في بلدانهم الأصلية و ما بيدخلوا على النت إلا مرور الكرام ، أضف إلى ذلك أن الكثير من الأعضاء قاموا بتنصيب البرنامج على أجهزة لا يستطيعون الوصول إليها أثناء الإجازة ، أتوقع أنه بعد الإجازة سيكون هنالك كمية كبيرة من الأسئلة . :34:


و الل اتمنى يا ريس
عموما كل سنه و انتوا طيبين 


nofal قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا .


و اياك


----------



## dido067 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

و الله انا اعجز عن اجد كلمات لشكرك ليس لأهمية الموضوع فقط و لكن لتفانيك في الشرح و توصيل المعلومات بسهوله و يسر. جزاك الله خيرا على وقتك و مجهودك في نفع الناس


----------



## zanitty (4 سبتمبر 2011)

dido067 قال:


> و الله انا اعجز عن اجد كلمات لشكرك ليس لأهمية الموضوع فقط و لكن لتفانيك في الشرح و توصيل المعلومات بسهوله و يسر. جزاك الله خيرا على وقتك و مجهودك في نفع الناس


اشكرك على كلامك الجميل 
المهم انه يبقى بفايده و الناس تستفيد منه بجد علشان يبقى عندنا جيل يمحو المسلمات اللى كنا بنشتغل بيها حتى و لو كانت المسلمات دى خاطئه


----------



## dohengineer (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## zanitty (5 سبتمبر 2011)

dohengineer قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا.


و اياك صديقى العزيز


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (5 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يباركلك فى صحتك واولادك ومالك الموضوع جميل جدا وشيق الف شكر


----------



## moadmq (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر لك بشمهندس Zanitty على المجهود الرائع الذي تقدمه في كل مواضيعك التي تستفز الجميع لأن يقدمو الشكر الجزيل لك
أما بخصوص الوحدات فيمكن تغيرها من General Project Data و هي الأيقونة رقم 5 من اليسار 
حيث ستجد Units والتي يمكن تغييرها كما تشاء

تحياتي لك


----------



## moadmq (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ zanitty السلام عليكم 
في عندي كم استفسار اتمنى أن يكون لك من الوقت وسعة الصدر للإجابة عليها
1. بالنسبة لل fittings التي استخدمتها في المثال هل من الممكن أن تشير لنا على كل واحدة منها على مخطط الاوتوكاد فتقول لنا مثلاً هذه هي ( SR4-1) 
2. هل يمكن استخدام نفس البرنامج في حال أننا نحسب ل -Exhaust fan
تحياتي


----------



## zanitty (5 سبتمبر 2011)

علاء احمد الخطيب قال:


> ربنا يباركلك فى صحتك واولادك ومالك الموضوع جميل جدا وشيق الف شكر


اللهم امين اخى و الف الف الف شكر


moadmq قال:


> الف شكر لك بشمهندس zanitty على المجهود الرائع الذي تقدمه في كل مواضيعك التي تستفز الجميع لأن يقدمو الشكر الجزيل لك
> أما بخصوص الوحدات فيمكن تغيرها من general project data و هي الأيقونة رقم 5 من اليسار
> حيث ستجد units والتي يمكن تغييرها كما تشاء
> 
> تحياتي لك


يا سيدى لا شكر و لا حاجه اللى عاوز يشكرنى صحيح يوزع الشغل اللى انا بنزله على اى حد يقابله علشان الفايده تزيد و الثواب يزيد باذن الله و اللى يدى حد حاجه ينبه عليه يوزعها و ينبه عليه نه ينبه على اللى هيدى له الحاجه انه ينبه عليه يوزعها و ينبه على اللى حيوزعها له انه ينبه على اللى هيوزعها له انه ينبه ................ و هلم جره 

اما بخصوص اليونيت فاديك شفت 
اللى بينزل موضوع يا محترم هو بيبقى اول المستفيدين لانك لما بتنزل حاجه الناس بتبتدى تسالك 
و لما الناس بتسالك بتبتدى انت تاخد بالك من حاجات انت مكنتش تعرفها 
زى موضوع اليونيت كده 
اشكرك 


moadmq قال:


> الأخ zanitty السلام عليكم
> في عندي كم استفسار اتمنى أن يكون لك من الوقت وسعة الصدر للإجابة عليها
> 1. بالنسبة لل fittings التي استخدمتها في المثال هل من الممكن أن تشير لنا على كل واحدة منها على مخطط الاوتوكاد فتقول لنا مثلاً هذه هي ( sr4-1)
> 2. هل يمكن استخدام نفس البرنامج في حال أننا نحسب ل -exhaust fan
> تحياتي


حاضر حوضح الفتنج دى واحده واحده بس بعد يوم الخميس القادم علشان اسرتى مسافره يوم الخميس و عاوز الحق اقعد معاهم شويه قبل ما يمشوا و بعدين هفضى لكوا شهر بحاله

و بالطبع يمكن استخدام نفس البرنامج لحساب مراوح الاكسهوست لان الكونسبت واحد


----------



## moadmq (7 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك يا بشمهندس zanitty و يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (7 سبتمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا بشمهندس **zanitty
** جزاك لله عنا خير *


----------



## samy hamed (8 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يكرمك و يجزيك خير ان شاءالله و مستنين المزيد ياباشا


----------



## akbargherbal (9 سبتمبر 2011)

موضوع يستحق التثبيت

شكرا لشيخ المهندسين زاناتي

و كذلك الشكر موصول للمهندس محمد ميك على مساهماته القيمة في المنتدى


----------



## mechanical wheel (11 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يا مهندس zanity ولكن اريد ان اسأل بعض الاسئلة 
لماذا لم تدخل البيانات حتى اخر مخرج للهواء يعني حتى اخر ديفيوزر في اخر برانش
لماذا اخذت في الاعتبار كل run outs ولماذا لما تأخذ بعينك اكبر مسار للداكت وتدخله للبرنامج 
سمعت اخ يقول لماذا لم تدخل الاستاتيك للمروحة في البرنامج (مش كدة كدة البرنامج هيحسبه)وذلك لان عند الشراء اسأل ما المروحة التي اريدها كام cfm وكام static pressure وذلك عند عمل selection
هل انت بالسعودية ام بمصر؟
اعذرني للأسئلة الكتيرة دي انا جديد في المجال والعملية صعبة معايا شويتين


----------



## mechanical wheel (12 سبتمبر 2011)

كمان بالنسبة داكت الامداد والرجوع ,يكفي حساب داكت الامداد فقط صح؟؟


----------



## zanitty (12 سبتمبر 2011)

moadmq قال:


> شكرا لك يا بشمهندس zanitty و يعطيك ألف عافية


 تسلم يا جميل


محمد يوسف الكومي قال:


> *شكرا يا بشمهندس **zanitty
> ** جزاك لله عنا خير *


 و اياكم 


samy hamed قال:


> ربنا يكرمك و يجزيك خير ان شاءالله و مستنين المزيد ياباشا


 جزانا الله و اياكم


akbargherbal قال:


> موضوع يستحق التثبيت
> 
> شكرا لشيخ المهندسين زاناتي
> 
> و كذلك الشكر موصول للمهندس محمد ميك على مساهماته القيمة في المنتدى


ربنا يقدرنا جميعا على فعل الخيرات


mechanical wheel قال:


> شكرا يا مهندس zanity ولكن اريد ان اسأل بعض الاسئلة
> لماذا لم تدخل البيانات حتى اخر مخرج للهواء يعني حتى اخر ديفيوزر في اخر برانش


لانى نوهت ان طريقه جتى اخر برانش غير صحيحه و البرنامج هو اللى بيحدد الكريتكال باس و لو ينفع اللى انت بتقول عليه كنا استخدمنا شيت الاكسل اسهل



mechanical wheel;2356905
لماذا اخذت في الاعتبار كل run outs ولماذا لما تأخذ بعينك اكبر مسار للداكت وتدخله للبرنامج
[/quote قال:


> علشان البرنامج هو اللى يحدد انهو نقطه اللى حيحصل عندها اعلى ستاتك على حسب مسار الهوا و سريانه و لو لاحظت المثال بتاعنا اعلى ستاتك مش موجود فى اخر نقطه و لكن موجود عند نقطه غيرها
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mechanical wheel (12 سبتمبر 2011)

انا متشكر جدا يا مهندس zanity اذا كان ممكن اتواصل معك بالسعودية حيث انني بالرياض ,اذا ممكن تررسلي رقمك بالخاص اكون شاكر جدا


----------



## zanitty (12 سبتمبر 2011)

mechanical wheel قال:


> انا متشكر جدا يا مهندس zanity اذا كان ممكن اتواصل معك بالسعودية حيث انني بالرياض ,اذا ممكن تررسلي رقمك بالخاص اكون شاكر جدا


ليا الشرف يا باشا


----------



## mechanical wheel (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بعد اذنك سؤال تاني 
المهندس mohamed mechanical رفع ملفات لمشروع هو مصممه بالبرنامج لكن لم يأخذ كل الفروع ولكن اخذ اطول فرع
كما ان كمية ال cfm في نهاية الديفيوزر التي يضعها في البرنامج بالنسبة run out غير التي موجودة في المخططات تخرج من مخرج الهواء فمن اين جاءت هذه القيم


----------



## M.Ghareb (12 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم م / zanitty واقسم بالله العظيم أننى افخر وأتشرف بأن اتعلم من شخص مثلك
ومهما قلت أو شكرت أو فعلت فلن استطيع أن اعبر لك عن عميق إمتنانى وعرفانى بالجميل عن هذا الشرح الرائع والمفيد جداااااااا
ولا أملك إلا أن أقول جزاكم الله خيرا وغفر لك ورزقك رضاه وبارك لك فى علمك وعملك وفى صحتك وأولادك وأهلك
وكان نفسى أتعرف عليك لما كنت أنا فى السعودية - بس إن شاء الله يكون لينا نصيب ونتشرف بمعرفتك


----------



## zanitty (12 سبتمبر 2011)

mechanical wheel قال:


> بعد اذنك سؤال تاني
> المهندس mohamed mechanical رفع ملفات لمشروع هو مصممه بالبرنامج لكن لم يأخذ كل الفروع ولكن اخذ اطول فرع
> كما ان كمية ال cfm في نهاية الديفيوزر التي يضعها في البرنامج بالنسبة run out غير التي موجودة في المخططات تخرج من مخرج الهواء فمن اين جاءت هذه القيم


يسال عن ذلك محمد ميكانيك اللى اعتمد الشغل للمقاول


----------



## وائل البرعى (13 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## zanitty (13 سبتمبر 2011)

وائل البرعى قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


و اياكم اخى الكريم


----------



## mohamed mech (13 سبتمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> يسال عن ذلك محمد ميكانيك اللى اعتمد الشغل للمقاول


 
محمد ميك لم يكن يومها يعرف حاجة عن البرنامج غير اسمه يا دكتور حسنى :86: ولا ينفع الندم


----------



## zanitty (13 سبتمبر 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> محمد ميك لم يكن يومها يعرف حاجة عن البرنامج غير اسمه يا دكتور حسنى :86: و ينفع الندم


هههههههههههههههههههههه
دكتور حسنى
شكلك ناوى تفضح يا معلم


----------



## mohamed mech (13 سبتمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> دكتور حسنى
> شكلك ناوى تفضح يا معلم


 لا بهدد بس :60:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله لك في عملك الصالح وانشاء الله يثبتك يوم الحساب


----------



## mechanical wheel (13 سبتمبر 2011)

والله الواحد سعيد بيكم وبمدى مساعدتكم للمهندسين في المنتدى ده وما اقدرش اقول الا جزاكم الله خيرا 
ويا مهندس احمد zanity ايه يا عم مش عاوز تبعت رقمك ليه على الخاص عندي ,عاوزين نتشرف بمعرفتك


----------



## zanitty (13 سبتمبر 2011)

زيككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
انت فين يا صديقى واحشنى جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------



## لميس السامري (17 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يا اخي 
بس ليش _اخترت هذا الجزء الصغير من مسار الدكت_ وحسبت له الضغط الستاتيكي 
وليش ما اخذت اطول مسار هيك جرت العادة


----------



## zanitty (17 سبتمبر 2011)

لميس السامري قال:


> مشكور يا اخي
> بس ليش _اخترت هذا الجزء الصغير من مسار الدكت_ وحسبت له الضغط الستاتيكي
> وليش ما اخذت اطول مسار هيك جرت العادة


تصحيح 
انا اخترت اقصر مسار علشان اشرح عليه المثال مش اكتر 
انما الحسابات لازم تتم على جميع المسارات و مفيش حاجه اسمها اطول مسار بالنسبه للبرنامج زى ما انا اشرت فى مقدمه الموضوع


----------



## zanitty (17 سبتمبر 2011)

m.ghareb قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم م / zanitty واقسم بالله العظيم أننى افخر وأتشرف بأن اتعلم من شخص مثلك
> ومهما قلت أو شكرت أو فعلت فلن استطيع أن اعبر لك عن عميق إمتنانى وعرفانى بالجميل عن هذا الشرح الرائع والمفيد جداااااااا
> ولا أملك إلا أن أقول جزاكم الله خيرا وغفر لك ورزقك رضاه وبارك لك فى علمك وعملك وفى صحتك وأولادك وأهلك
> وكان نفسى أتعرف عليك لما كنت أنا فى السعودية - بس إن شاء الله يكون لينا نصيب ونتشرف بمعرفتك


عفوا اخى الفاضل على التاخر فى الرد فانا اول مره ارى هذه المشاركه و لا اعلم كيف 
كلماتك شرف لى و كلنا يتعلم من بعض
و تقبل الله دعاك و رزقك مثله


----------



## s_b_air (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جذاك الله كل خير


----------



## م. ابراهيم الكسار (17 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكــــــــــــور أخ zanitty عالبرنامج القيم 

نتمنى أن تجمع لنا شرح البرنامج في ملف pdf ولك جزيل الثواب 

تقبل مودتي .....​


----------



## zanitty (17 سبتمبر 2011)

s_b_air قال:


> جذاك الله كل خير


و اياك اخانا الكريم


م. ابراهيم الكسار قال:


> مشكــــــــــــور أخ zanitty عالبرنامج القيم
> 
> نتمنى أن تجمع لنا شرح البرنامج في ملف pdf ولك جزيل الثواب
> 
> تقبل مودتي .....​


 للاسف عندى مشكله فى برنامج البى دى اف هحلها و ارفع الملف باذن الله


----------



## M.Ghareb (17 سبتمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> عفوا اخى الفاضل على التاخر فى الرد فانا اول مره ارى هذه المشاركه و لا اعلم كيف
> كلماتك شرف لى و كلنا يتعلم من بعض
> و تقبل الله دعاك و رزقك مثله


اللهم آمين
عندى إستفسار أخى الكريم
بالنسبة للمشتركات بين الخطوط الرئيسية والفرعية كيف يتم إدخال الفيتتنج الخاصة بها فى البرنامج بمعنى هل يتم إدخالها فى الخط الرئيسى فقط أم الفرعى فقط أم كلاهما - أرجو التوضيح
أيضا لاحظت أن البرنامج يقوم بحساب وزن الدكت - فعلى أى اساس تم إختيار الجيج الخاص به - هل هو طبقا للأشرى وكيف يمكن تغييره (الجيج ) يدويا وهل يمكن رسم الدكت طبقا للمدخلات ومعذرة على الأسئلة الكثيرة ولكن هذا ما نرجوه من كرم أخلاقك
وجزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## zanitty (17 سبتمبر 2011)

م. ابراهيم الكسار قال:


> مشكــــــــــــور أخ zanitty عالبرنامج القيم
> 
> نتمنى أن تجمع لنا شرح البرنامج في ملف pdf ولك جزيل الثواب
> 
> تقبل مودتي .....​





zanitty قال:


> للاسف عندى مشكله فى برنامج البى دى اف هحلها و ارفع الملف باذن الله


 اتفضل فى المرفقات


m.ghareb قال:


> اللهم آمين
> عندى إستفسار أخى الكريم
> بالنسبة للمشتركات بين الخطوط الرئيسية والفرعية كيف يتم إدخال الفيتتنج الخاصة بها فى البرنامج بمعنى هل يتم إدخالها فى الخط الرئيسى فقط أم الفرعى فقط أم كلاهما - أرجو التوضيح
> أيضا لاحظت أن البرنامج يقوم بحساب وزن الدكت - فعلى أى اساس تم إختيار الجيج الخاص به - هل هو طبقا للأشرى وكيف يمكن تغييره (الجيج ) يدويا وهل يمكن رسم الدكت طبقا للمدخلات ومعذرة على الأسئلة الكثيرة ولكن هذا ما نرجوه من كرم أخلاقك
> وجزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم


 استاذنك ارجع لك بكره او بعدوا بالكتير


----------



## zanitty (18 سبتمبر 2011)

m.ghareb قال:


> اللهم آمين
> عندى إستفسار أخى الكريم
> بالنسبة للمشتركات بين الخطوط الرئيسية والفرعية كيف يتم إدخال الفيتتنج الخاصة بها فى البرنامج بمعنى هل يتم إدخالها فى الخط الرئيسى فقط أم الفرعى فقط أم كلاهما - أرجو التوضيح
> أيضا لاحظت أن البرنامج يقوم بحساب وزن الدكت - فعلى أى اساس تم إختيار الجيج الخاص به - هل هو طبقا للأشرى وكيف يمكن تغييره (الجيج ) يدويا وهل يمكن رسم الدكت طبقا للمدخلات ومعذرة على الأسئلة الكثيرة ولكن هذا ما نرجوه من كرم أخلاقك
> وجزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم


مش فاهم الجزئيه الاولى بتاعه المشتركات للاسف مقدرتش افهم ايه السؤال بالظبط 
اعذر اخوك علشان صعيدى و فهمه على قده 

البرنامج بيححسب وزن الدكت على اساس الجايج و الجايج بيتحسب عن طريق ابعاد الدكت على حسب سماكنا و اشرى 

و مش فاهم انت عاوز تغير الجايج ليه ؟ المفروض ان ده حاجه ستاندرد مينفعش نغيرها و لازم نلتزم بيها 

نعم يمكن رسم الدكت بواسطه برنامج تانى لايليت مش فاكر اسمه للاسف لانى محاولتش اتعمق فى البحث عن الموضوع ده رغم انه لو حصل هيبقى رائع


----------



## hamadalx (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير ............مهندس على حق ....ربنا يجعلنا من أمثال حضرتك


----------



## zanitty (19 سبتمبر 2011)

hamadalx قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير ............مهندس على حق ....ربنا يجعلنا من أمثال حضرتك


يا عالم مين احسن من مين يا حماده


----------



## amirhelmy (19 سبتمبر 2011)

انا اول مرة اشوف الموضوع ده دلوقتي لاني كنت في اجازة في مصر ولسه راجع السعودية تاني بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يجزيك كل خير يا هندسة علي الشرح 
كان عندي سؤال 
يعني لو انا عندي مشروع كبير ولازم احسبه الضغط الاستاتيكي لازم اشتغل بالطريقة دي اصلها كده ممكن تاخد وقت كبير قوي 
كان فيه معايا ناس في المكتب بيتسعملو طريقة كده بنسميها بتاعت السوق عشان ينجز وخلاص عبارة عن شيت اكسل 
عموما انا هذاكر البرنامج طبعا ان شاء الله وهسالك فيه لو قابلتني مشكلة 
صحيح انا شغال في الخبر لو قريب مني ممكن اتشرف بمعرفة حضرتك هكون اسعد بجد 
شكرا مرة تانية


----------



## zanitty (19 سبتمبر 2011)

amirhelmy قال:


> انا اول مرة اشوف الموضوع ده دلوقتي لاني كنت في اجازة في مصر ولسه راجع السعودية تاني بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع ربنا يجزيك كل خير يا هندسة علي الشرح
> كان عندي سؤال
> يعني لو انا عندي مشروع كبير ولازم احسبه الضغط الاستاتيكي لازم اشتغل بالطريقة دي اصلها كده ممكن تاخد وقت كبير قوي
> كان فيه معايا ناس في المكتب بيتسعملو طريقة كده بنسميها بتاعت السوق عشان ينجز وخلاص عبارة عن شيت اكسل
> ...


انا اللى ليا الشرف يا صديقى و حمدا لله على سلامتك 
للاسف انا فى جده يعنى مصر اقرب لك منى 
المهم 
الطريقه البلدى بتاعه السوق زى ما انا وضحت فى الشرح بتغفل حاجات كتير جدا و ممكن متديش قيمه مظبوطه 
يعنى ممكن تبقى عامل حسابات اللود كالكولاشن صح و عامل دكت سيزينج صح الصح و تيجى تعمل اير بالانس تلاقى النسبه 60 % و تفضل تلف على سبب ضعف الهوا منتاش عارف السبب من ايه 
الطريقه دى طويله اه بس هتخليك تعمل البالانس بتاعك بالتليفون و انت نايم فى بيتكوا 

كمان لو انت فى اول المشروع ممكن تعمل بيها الدكت سايز يعنى تبقى وفرت وقت حسابات الدكت كمان 

مصر عامله ايه ؟


----------



## amirhelmy (19 سبتمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> انا اللى ليا الشرف يا صديقى و حمدا لله على سلامتك
> للاسف انا فى جده يعنى مصر اقرب لك منى
> المهم
> الطريقه البلدى بتاعه السوق زى ما انا وضحت فى الشرح بتغفل حاجات كتير جدا و ممكن متديش قيمه مظبوطه
> ...



الف شكر يا هندسة الشرف ليا طبعا بس حظي وحش بقي انك في جدة ( اخبار جدة ايه  ) مصر بخير عايزه وقت بس وهترجع احسن من الأول


----------



## zanitty (20 سبتمبر 2011)

amirhelmy قال:


> الف شكر يا هندسة الشرف ليا طبعا بس حظي وحش بقي انك في جدة ( اخبار جدة ايه  ) مصر بخير عايزه وقت بس وهترجع احسن من الأول


باذن الله مصر هترجع و هترجع كل امجاد العرب معاها


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الكلام اقل بكثييييير ان تشكر به على المجهود المتميز دا ومعندناش غير الدعاء بالبركه فى الصحة والاولاد والمال انا بحاول اشتغل على البرنامج وهحاول افهم على ضوء شرحك ولما اقف فى حاجه بعد اذنك هسألك فيها بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس


----------



## ححخخهه (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ماشاء الله جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## zanitty (20 سبتمبر 2011)

علاء احمد الخطيب قال:


> الكلام اقل بكثييييير ان تشكر به على المجهود المتميز دا ومعندناش غير الدعاء بالبركه فى الصحة والاولاد والمال انا بحاول اشتغل على البرنامج وهحاول افهم على ضوء شرحك ولما اقف فى حاجه بعد اذنك هسألك فيها بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس





ححخخهه قال:


> ماشاء الله جزاك الله الف خير


و انا مش عاوز حاجه غير شويه الدعاء دول 
و اللى عاوز يسال عن حاجه اهلا بيه


----------



## محمد ميمو محمد (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكررررررررررررر


----------



## لميس السامري (20 سبتمبر 2011)

اخوي الكريم زيناتي :
اذا كان عندي مشروع كبير هل اتبع نفس الطريقة 
ام اكتفي بحساب اطول مسار
ومشكور مقدما على الاجابة


----------



## zanitty (20 سبتمبر 2011)

لميس السامري قال:


> اخوي الكريم زيناتي :
> اذا كان عندي مشروع كبير هل اتبع نفس الطريقة
> ام اكتفي بحساب اطول مسار
> ومشكور مقدما على الاجابة


المشاريع الكبيره اهم من المشاريع الصغيره 
بالتالى تقليل نسبه الخطأ اهم 
لان المشاريع الكبيره غلطتها بفضيحه و بخساره كبيره


----------



## لميس السامري (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*طلب من الاستاذ زيناتي المحترم*

المرفق ملف للمراوح الذي ارسلته 
الرجاء وضع كل رقم في الرسم =الرمز في برنامج الايليت 
كمان سؤال لو سمحت :
ابعاد الfitting واحدة في البرنامج وهل يمكن تغييرها ,مثلا اذا لدي نقاصة بأبعاد غير اللي موجودة في البرنامج ما الحل 
حيث في برنامج ترين يعطونا خيار لتغيير الابعاد
ومشكور اخوي على الاجابة مقدما


----------



## M.Ghareb (24 سبتمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> مش فاهم الجزئيه الاولى بتاعه المشتركات للاسف مقدرتش افهم ايه السؤال بالظبط
> اعذر اخوك علشان صعيدى و فهمه على قده
> 
> البرنامج بيححسب وزن الدكت على اساس الجايج و الجايج بيتحسب عن طريق ابعاد الدكت على حسب سماكنا و اشرى
> ...



السلام عليكم أخى الكريم
أعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد ولكن والله هذا لظروف العمل والحياة
أولا أحب أقولك الصعايدة دول أجدع ناس - دى فعلا قناعتى الشخصية - وبعدين يا هندسة إحنا بنتعلم منك - ده حقيقى والله العظيم
أنا كنت أقصد لو عندى مثلا مشترك بنحسب فواقد الضغط فى الخط الرئيسى فقط ويبقى كده إحنا خدنا الفيتتنج فى الإعتبار ولا كمان بنحسبه فى الوصلة الفرعية؟
النقطة الثانية - انا لا أعرف كيف يمكن من البرنامج معرفة الجيج المستخدم فى حساب وزن الصاج وهناك فى مشاريع كثيرة تكون رغبة المالك إستخدام صاج بسمك أقل من المنصوص عليه فى كود أشرى "يعنى مثلا إستخدام 0.7 مم بدلا من 0.8 مم " وأحيانا قليلة يكون العكس هو المطلوب
فهل من طريقة لتحديد الجيج عن طريق المستخدم وكيف يمكن معرفته أصلا من البرنامج .
معذرة أخى الكريم على الأسئلة الكثيرة .
زادك الله علما و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (25 سبتمبر 2011)

M.Ghareb قال:


> السلام عليكم أخى الكريم
> أعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد ولكن والله هذا لظروف العمل والحياة
> أولا أحب أقولك الصعايدة دول أجدع ناس - دى فعلا قناعتى الشخصية - وبعدين يا هندسة إحنا بنتعلم منك - ده حقيقى والله العظيم
> أنا كنت أقصد لو عندى مثلا مشترك بنحسب فواقد الضغط فى الخط الرئيسى فقط ويبقى كده إحنا خدنا الفيتتنج فى الإعتبار ولا كمان بنحسبه فى الوصلة الفرعية؟
> ...


يا سيدى الله يكرمك و على فكره كلنا بنتعلم من بعض محدش بيتعلم من حد
بالنسبه للفتنج انت مش بتحدد مسار معين علشان تدخل الفتنج بتاعته و الباقى متخلوش
فى برنامج الايليت انت مطلوب منك تدخل كل المسارات و البرنامج شخصيا هو اللى هيحدد المسار الكريتكال 
اما بخصوص الجايج فانا معرفش بيجى منين فى البرنامج لانى بستخدمه فى حسابات فقد الضغط فقط و بالنسبه لفقد الضغط الجايج مش هياثر فى حاجه 
يمكن لو استخدمنا البرنامج فى انه يعمل sizing نلاقى الجيج فى المخرجات 
و عموما الجايج سواء بالبرنامج ده او بملفات الاكسل العاديه بيطلع على حسب اطول مقاس فى الدكت و ده حاجه استانرد و تقدر تعرفها من الجداول او من ملفات الاكسل زى مثلا الملف بتاع دار الهندسه اللى موجود على المنتدى 
كل اللى عليك انك تدخل مقاس الوصله اللى عاوز تعرف الجايج بتاعها و تعرف البرنامج الضغط بتاعها كام ( ضغط منخفض و اللا متوسط و اللا مرتفع ) هتلاقى الجايج اتكتب فى الخانه المخصصه باعته 
عموما الملف فى المرفقات


----------



## zanitty (25 سبتمبر 2011)

لميس السامري قال:


> المرفق ملف للمراوح الذي ارسلته
> الرجاء وضع كل رقم في الرسم =الرمز في برنامج الايليت
> كمان سؤال لو سمحت :
> ابعاد الfitting واحدة في البرنامج وهل يمكن تغييرها ,مثلا اذا لدي نقاصة بأبعاد غير اللي موجودة في البرنامج ما الحل
> ...


شوفى يا اخت لميس 
بالنسبه للفتنج انتى بتختارى نوع الفتنج و ليكن مثلا نقاص زى ما حضرتك قلتى 
النقاص ده البرنامج عن طريق المدخلات عارف هو بيربط بين ايه و ايه 
يعنى لو هو متركب على ترنك مقاسه 10 * 10 و هيوصله مع ترنك 8 * 8 خلاص انتى كده مش محتاجه تكتبى ابعاد لان البرنامج عرف ان ابعاد النقاص 10 * 10 / 8 * 8 
مش عارف ايه الفايده انى اغير ابعاد الفتنج لانى مش معقول اعمل نقاص طرفه 12 * 12 هيركب على ترانك مقاسه 10 * 10 
اما الارقام فهتلاقيها فى ملف الايليت اللى انا ارفقته فى مشاركه سابقه و هتلاقى كمان الرسم اللى انا منزله مترقم و زى ما الرقم موجود فى الرسم هتلاقى نفس الرقم فى ملف الايليت 
عاودى قراءه الشرح و باذن الله موضوع الترقيم ده هتلاقيه واضح


----------



## المهندسة لما (25 سبتمبر 2011)

_شكرا استاذ زيناتي بس سؤال لو سمحت :_
_1-كأنو في تناقض يعني بالفايل يلي ارسلته كيف طلع معك انو الطريق الاقصر فيه انخفاض بالضغط اكتر مع انو المنطق بيقول انو الابعد فبه انخفاض ضغط اكبر لأنو في fitting اكتر وهذا منطقي _
_2- ما اسم حضرتك حتى ندعي الله سبحانه وتعالى لك بالشفاء العاجل في قيام الليل _
_3-ما هي الblast هل هي نفسها الoutlet للمروحة_


----------



## zanitty (25 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندسة لما قال:


> _شكرا استاذ زيناتي بس سؤال لو سمحت :_
> _1-كأنو في تناقض يعني بالفايل يلي ارسلته كيف طلع معك انو الطريق الاقصر فيه انخفاض بالضغط اكتر مع انو المنطق بيقول انو الابعد فبه انخفاض ضغط اكبر لأنو في fitting اكتر وهذا منطقي _
> _2- ما اسم حضرتك حتى ندعي الله سبحانه وتعالى لك بالشفاء العاجل في قيام الليل _
> _3-ما هي الblast هل هي نفسها الoutlet للمروحة_


مفيش تناقض و لا حاجه لانه مش بالضروره يكون اطول مسار هو اللى فيه اكتر فتنج و لو الموضوع متمثل فى اطول مسار مكناش استخدمنا البرنامج و كنا حسبنا هبوط الشغط على اطول مسار و خلاص

اسمى احمد و يا ريت تكثفى الدعاء و شكرا ليكى 

البلاست هى مقاس فتحه خروج ( او دخول ) الهواء للوحده و اللى بيتوصل عليها الدكت الرئيسى و مش عارف قصدك ايه بالاوت لت للمروحه


----------



## magdygamal_8 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

رجل عظيم ومهندس عظيم وعلم عظيم وموضوع عظيم وشرح عظيم ....................وكله عظمة ماشاء الله ولاقوة الا بالله
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## zanitty (26 سبتمبر 2011)

magdygamal_8 قال:


> رجل عظيم ومهندس عظيم وعلم عظيم وموضوع عظيم وشرح عظيم ....................وكله عظمة ماشاء الله ولاقوة الا بالله
> بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


بعض مما عندكم يا مهندس مجدى
نفتقدك كثيرا جدا


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (27 سبتمبر 2011)

استاذى ان شاء الله تكون بخير سؤال
البرنامج دا ممكن نحسب منه الستاتيك برشر لفانة الكتشن هوود ؟؟؟؟ ازاى؟؟؟ ولا لازم السيستم يكون فيه سابلاى وريترن مع بعض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## zanitty (27 سبتمبر 2011)

علاء احمد الخطيب قال:


> استاذى ان شاء الله تكون بخير سؤال
> البرنامج دا ممكن نحسب منه الستاتيك برشر لفانة الكتشن هوود ؟؟؟؟ ازاى؟؟؟ ولا لازم السيستم يكون فيه سابلاى وريترن مع بعض ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


يمكن حساب اى مراوح متصله باى دكت بواسطه البرنامج طالما اخلت المدخلات بشكل صحيح و لو لاحظت انى فى الملف الذى قمت بحسابه لم ادخل بيانات دكت الريترن (سهوا) و رغم ذلك تم الحصول على نتائج بواسطه البرنامج


----------



## علاء احمد الخطيب (28 سبتمبر 2011)

الوحدات بتتغير ازاى ياهندسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zanitty (28 سبتمبر 2011)

علاء احمد الخطيب قال:


> الوحدات بتتغير ازاى ياهندسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


General project data
then units


----------



## yahiaouimalek (29 سبتمبر 2011)

l *[FONT=&quot]مشكور علي الجهد الكبير لاكن ممكن اطمع في كرمك بطلب[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تنزل لنا علي [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]MediaFire or 4shared[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Autodesk Building Systems v2006[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] كاملا (بكراك + سيريال)[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]لان حجمه صغير و يعمل مع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ELITE SOFTWARE [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]والله لقد بدلت جهد كبير في محاولت التنزيل من النت لاكن كل المحاولات بائت بالفشل[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]نحن ننتضر الرد[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وفقك الله للخير[/FONT]*


----------



## yahiaouimalek (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*[font=&quot]نحن نفتخر بما قدمته لهده الامة[/font]*
*[font=&quot]في الحقيقة انت تدكرنا[/font]**[font=&quot] با[/font]*_*[font=&quot]لقرصان الأحمرأبو ياسر الوحش الكاسر[/font]*_
_*[font=&quot]أعانك الله علي الخير[/font]*_


----------



## zanitty (29 سبتمبر 2011)

yahiaouimalek قال:


> l *[font=&quot]مشكور علي الجهد الكبير لاكن ممكن اطمع في كرمك بطلب[/font]*
> *[font=&quot]تنزل لنا علي [/font]**[font=&quot]mediafire or 4shared[/font]*
> *[font=&quot]autodesk building systems v2006[/font]**[font=&quot] كاملا (بكراك + سيريال)[/font]*
> *[font=&quot]لان حجمه صغير و يعمل مع [/font]**[font=&quot]elite software [/font]**[font=&quot]
> ...


للاسف انا اول مره اسمع عن البرنامج ده 
لو فيه حد من الاخوه يعرف حاجه عنه او عنده البرنامج يا ريت يلبى طلب اخونا الفاضل


yahiaouimalek قال:


> *[font=&quot]نحن نفتخر بما قدمته لهده الامة[/font]*
> *[font=&quot]في الحقيقة انت تدكرنا[/font]**[font=&quot] با[/font]*_*[font=&quot]لقرصان الأحمرأبو ياسر الوحش الكاسر[/font]*_
> _*[font=&quot]أعانك الله علي الخير[/font]*_


و الله ما قدمت للامه الا القليل و اقل القليل 
يوجد فى المنتدى مبدعون اثروا المنتدى بما هو افضل و لا انكر جهود ابو ياسر الوحش الكاسر فى اثرائى شخصيا بما لم اعرف من قبل 
شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## M.Ghareb (29 سبتمبر 2011)

zanitty قال:


> للاسف انا اول مره اسمع عن البرنامج ده
> لو فيه حد من الاخوه يعرف حاجه عنه او عنده البرنامج يا ريت يلبى طلب اخونا الفاضل
> 
> و الله ما قدمت للامه الا القليل و اقل القليل
> ...



السلام عليكم إخوانى الأعزاء
Autodesk system building هو الإسم القديم لبرنامج AutoCAD MEP ويمكن تحميل البرنامج "AutoCAD MEP" من على موقع اوتوديسك ولكن الإصدار 2012 لايدعمه برنامج Ductsize ولكنه يدعم الإصدار رقم 2011
وأتمنى التوفيق للجميع 
ومبروك للأخ أحمد على الإشراف واتمنى له كل التوفيق


----------



## yahiaouimalek (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]* 
*[FONT=&quot]نقلا من[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*http://www.elitesoft.com/web/hvacr/duct60.html *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Elite Software Ductsize[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]v 6.01.273[/FONT]*


_*[FONT=&quot]الإصدار[/FONT]*_*[FONT=&quot] الأخير [/FONT]*_*[FONT=&quot]يعمل مع[/FONT]*_


Links to Autodesk Building Systems 2006 and 20[FONT=&quot]07.1[/FONT], or AutoCAD MEP 2008, 2009 and 2010 
Static Regain version only
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الرجاء من لديه نسخة كاملة (بالكراك + سيريال) من برامج الرسم ان لا يبخل علينا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مشكورين يا شباب[/FONT]*


----------



## yahiaouimalek (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]نحن نشكرك علي هدا شرح [/FONT]*_*لـ *_*[FONT=&quot]Elite Software Ductsize [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]و نطمع في كرمك[/FONT]*_*بنسبه *__*لـ *_*[FONT=&quot]Elite Software Chvac 
[/FONT]*


----------



## zanitty (29 سبتمبر 2011)

yahiaouimalek قال:


> *[font=&quot]نحن نشكرك علي هدا شرح [/font]*_*لـ *_*[font=&quot]elite software ductsize [/font]*
> *[font=&quot]و نطمع في كرمك[/font]*_*بنسبه *__*لـ *_*[font=&quot]elite software chvac
> [/font]*


قريبا باذن الله 
دعواتك


----------



## yahiaouimalek (1 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن لو سمحت *الحصول على مفاتيح ل Elite heavent و elite hvac solution احتاجهم ضرورى

**هل من مساعده*


----------



## asdmasr (8 يناير 2012)

كلمات الشكر لا توفيك حقك اخى احمد..الموضوع جميل ودسم

ربنا يبارك فى حضرتك ويزيدك علم وتواضع

واهم معلومة فيه فعلا هى ان المسار الاطول ليس بالضرورة هو الكريتيكال باس بالنسبة لاى سيستم

وخصوصا عندما يتعلق الامر بمشاريع ضخمة وبالتالى الفقد فى التوازن سيكون ضخم 

لو لم يتم حساب كل جزء فى المشروع

شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك وننتظر من حضرتك حاجات شيقة كده بخصوص التشيللر وشبكاته

وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بن القاسم (8 يناير 2012)

ماشاء الله عليكم ربنا يبارك فيكم وليكم يارب


----------



## nofal (8 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 يناير 2012)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
زادكم الله من عطاياه 
استاذ بحق و بلا منازع 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
ياريت تجمع الشرح كله في فايل او اثنين و ترفقهم تبقي خدمة يجزيك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## عبدالسلام حمدان (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا الشرح


----------



## eng.tamermosa (1 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والله انت انسان جميل ورائع ربنا يباركلك فى اولادك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 فبراير 2012)

مرة اخري و كل مرة سأعاود اقرأ هذا السيل المبارك من الشرح الجميل سأقول :
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
الله يعطيك العافية 
الله يزيدك من فضله و علمه و حبه وحب عباده لك 
دائما متألق 
زاد الله من حسناتك و بارك لك فيما رزقكم به
رائع بكل المقاييس و استاذ بلا منازع 
زادكم الله توفيقا 
اتمني تتجمع هذه الدروس و اضافات زميلنا المميز م محمد عبد الرحيم في ملف مرفق و مثبت و يعنون باسم استاذنا م احمد الزيني 
ما شاء الله عليكما


----------



## fuadmidya (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## zizo_mam (3 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس احمد وبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (4 فبراير 2012)

عاشت ايدك استاذ زانتي اسف اذا كتبتالاسم بصورة غير صحيحة اكمل اخي العزيز 

يلا شباب اتبعوا الاستاذ


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (4 فبراير 2012)

انا خلفك خطوة خطوة لن اتركك الا وانا استخدم البرنامج بالشكل الصحيح


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (4 فبراير 2012)

يسلموا


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (4 فبراير 2012)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## الهمكي (4 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جدا على البرنامج .. بصراحة تم تحميله لكن السيتأب لم يكتمل و لا اعرف السبب يطلب الاتصال بالموزع للبرنامج 
مشكور على كل و بارك الله بك


----------



## alidareid (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبولو (7 فبراير 2012)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## محمد العطفي (8 فبراير 2012)

اللهم بارك لك ويسر لك واشرح لك صدرك


----------



## تامر النجار (16 فبراير 2012)

اللهم زدك علما نافعا واجمعك مع النبيين والشهداء فى الفردوس


----------



## عبولو (18 فبراير 2012)

اخ زانتى جزاك الله خير
البرنامج سهل بس لما اطلب الربورت بدينى خطاوصفحه فاضيه


----------



## zanitty (18 فبراير 2012)

عبولو قال:


> اخ زانتى جزاك الله خير
> البرنامج سهل بس لما اطلب الربورت بدينى خطاوصفحه فاضيه


رساله الخطا بتقول ايه ؟؟


----------



## amirhelmy (9 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ازيك يا هندسة 
انا بدات متاخر في البرنامج وبطبق مع المثال بتاع حضرتك 
اود اشكر حضرتك وادعيلك ان ربنا يباركلك في عمرك ويزيدك من العلم والثواب والاجر انت وكل المسلمين آمين يارب 
ثانيا عندي ملاحظة في المثال بتاع حضرتك سببتلي لخبطة شوية 

حضرتك وضعت طول ال trunk حوالي 10 قدم في كل ال trunks واضح ان حضرتك نسيت تغير الاطوال بس دي مهمه جدا عشان اعرف بالظبط احدد طول ال trunk الصحيح لتلافي الاخطاء 

كمان لو فيه مثال تاني او اكتر من مثال اقدر اطبق عليهم واتعلم اكتر ولو عندي اسئلة ( هرخم عليك شوية وهسالك  ) 

جزاكم الله مرة اخري


----------



## amirhelmy (2 أبريل 2012)

*مازلت منتظر ردك يا هندسة ياريت ما تنساناش انا عارف مشغولياتك ربنا يكون في العون *


----------



## zanitty (3 أبريل 2012)

و عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته
ازيك يا هندسه 
بالنسبه لسؤالك عن الاطوال 
راجع المشاركه رقم 14 النقطه رقم 13 بخصوص هذا الموضوع
و اسف جدا على التاخير 
و رخم يا سيدى براحتك


amirhelmy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ازيك يا هندسة
> انا بدات متاخر في البرنامج وبطبق مع المثال بتاع حضرتك
> اود اشكر حضرتك وادعيلك ان ربنا يباركلك في عمرك ويزيدك من العلم والثواب والاجر انت وكل المسلمين آمين يارب
> ...


----------



## mustafatel (3 أبريل 2012)

Nice, thanks


----------



## المهندس الحالم (15 أبريل 2012)

موضوع كبير أوى
هحاول افهمة واحدة واحدة كده على رواقه

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (16 أبريل 2012)

اقول احبك ؟؟
احبك مابتكفي وكل كلمات الغرام


----------



## aati badri (16 أبريل 2012)

zanitty قال:


> *بسم الله الهادى*​*
> **حيث ان طريقه الطول المكافئ ما انزل الله الله بها من سلطان و لم يرد ذكرها فى اى من الاكواد المعتمده ( **ASHRAE OR SMACNA** ) و الصحيح هو التعويض بما يسمى **Loss coefficient **للقطع
> 
> *



بصفتي احد التقليديين العرب
اتحفظ على هذا الكلام


----------



## toktok66 (16 أبريل 2012)

aati badri قال:


> بصفتي احد التقليديين العرب
> اتحفظ على هذا الكلام



استاذي الفاضل ((((التقليدي))) انا اعترض بكل وضوع على تحفظك 
لان العلم والاكواد تتطور كل يوم وكل ساعه وكل عام فما هو عبقريه الامس ماضي لا يصلح او يصح تطبيقه اليوم لانه ان كان مقبول اليوم سيصبح غدا خطأ فادح


----------



## aati badri (16 أبريل 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> استاذي الفاضل ((((التقليدي))) انا اعترض بكل وضوع على تحفظك
> لان العلم والاكواد تتطور كل يوم وكل ساعه وكل عام فما هو عبقريه الامس ماضي لا يصلح او يصح تطبيقه اليوم لانه ان كان مقبول اليوم سيصبح غدا خطأ فادح



الف مرحب استاذنا
ابصم بالعشرة على ما تفضلت به
ولكن
تظل جملة حبيبنا زانيتي غير دقيقة
لأن الطريقة مذكورة ومعترف بها في الاكواد
وهذا فقط موضع تحفظي


----------



## toktok66 (16 أبريل 2012)

aati badri قال:


> الف مرحب استاذنا
> ابصم بالعشرة على ما تفضلت به
> ولكن
> تظل جملة حبيبنا زانيتي غير دقيقة
> ...



استاذي الجليل هنا سبب تحفظي على كلامك 
فكلامك صحيح 100% وينطبق على الاكواد ((او بمعنى ادق مطبوعات الاكواد قبل عشر سنوات- فهل يجوز استعمال دليل انتهت صلاحيته!! ))

ف الاكواد دائمه التطوير والتغيير لمواكبه الابحاث والدراسات الجديده -فهل تعتقد انك تستطيع ان تقنع اي شخص بأستعمال كود او مرجع كان تاريخ اصداره منذ فتره طويله!!

واخيرا معلمي الجليل برجاء ارسال الكود او الصفحه من الكود اللتي تعزز كلامك فيما لايزيد عن 10 اعوام مضت

وان كنت تملك الدليل ارجع واوكد ان هذا الدليل بقي له كام شهر ويصبح من الماضي السحيق


----------



## aati badri (16 أبريل 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> استاذي الجليل هنا سبب تحفظي على كلامك
> فكلامك صحيح 100% وينطبق على الاكواد ((او بمعنى ادق مطبوعات الاكواد قبل عشر سنوات- فهل يجوز استعمال دليل انتهت صلاحيته!! ))
> 
> ف الاكواد دائمه التطوير والتغيير لمواكبه الابحاث والدراسات الجديده -فهل تعتقد انك تستطيع ان تقنع اي شخص بأستعمال كود او مرجع كان تاريخ اصداره منذ فتره طويله!!
> ...



استاذنا
عن الجزء الاول من مداخلتك
لم افهم لماذا التحفظ على كلام صحيح 100 % كما ذكرت ؟
اوافقك في الجزء الثاني واضيف ان التغيير في الاكواد لايتم كل يوم
كما تعلم وعندما يتم التغيير لايتم على كل محتويات الكود كما تعلم ايضا




*هذه الطريقة معترف بها في اسماكنا وكاريير واشري وكثير من مراجع التكييف
ووصفها بانها ما انزل الله بها من سلطان لايجوز
وبها تعدي على مشاعرنا معشر التقليديين


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (16 أبريل 2012)

اخي toktok لو سمحت ممكن ايميلك او رقم تليفونك 
لو امكن ترسلي رساله شخصيه بها رقم تليفونك.


----------



## zanitty (16 أبريل 2012)

aati badri قال:


> استاذنا
> عن الجزء الاول من مداخلتك
> لم افهم لماذا التحفظ على كلام صحيح 100 % كما ذكرت ؟
> اوافقك في الجزء الثاني واضيف ان التغيير في الاكواد لايتم كل يوم
> ...



اسمح لى ان اضم صوتى لصوت توك توك و اطلب منك الطريقه المذكوره سواء كانت فى كود اشرى ( 2006 - 2009 حيث انها اخر اصدار و متاح للجميع ) او سماكنا 
و اسمح لى باستبعاد كارير كمرجع حيث تحدثنا عن ذلك فى السابق و اكتشفت انت بنفسك انه تم حذفه كمرجع من مراجع الاشرى فى النسخ الحديثه فكارير لا تمتلك كود او مرجع و انما design manual شانها شان تراين شان اى مصنع اخر فهى الان فى مصاف الموردين لا فى مصاف الباحثين و ان امتلكت معامل بحثيه 
منتظر رقم المرجع


----------



## zanitty (16 أبريل 2012)

نسيت اقول لك منور الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (17 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذا الشرح الرائع


----------



## aati badri (17 أبريل 2012)

اسمح لى ان اضم صوتى لصوت توك توك 
زانيتي ياسمح يازين
مسموح لك تفعل ما بدا لك واكتر
و اطلب منك الطريقه المذكوره سواء كانت فى كود اشرى ( 2006 - 2009 حيث انها اخر اصدار و متاح للجميع ) او سماكنا 
إن شاء الله قريب
بس لا استطيع ان اوعدك بسنة معينة
و اسمح لى باستبعاد كارير كمرجع حيث تحدثنا عن ذلك فى السابق
لا استطيع يا احمد
وكاريير شانا ام ابينا هو واحد من كبار شيوخ الطريقة التكيفية
بل هو اكبرهم
ومثلي لا يتجرا على شيوخه
هو انا فين وكاريير فين


----------



## aati badri (17 أبريل 2012)

zanitty قال:


> اسمح لى ان اضم صوتى لصوت توك توك و اطلب منك الطريقه المذكوره سواء كانت فى كود اشرى ( 2006 - 2009 حيث انها اخر اصدار و متاح للجميع ) او سماكنا
> و اسمح لى باستبعاد كارير كمرجع حيث تحدثنا عن ذلك فى السابق و اكتشفت انت بنفسك انه تم حذفه كمرجع من مراجع الاشرى فى النسخ الحديثه فكارير لا تمتلك كود او مرجع و انما design manual شانها شان تراين شان اى مصنع اخر فهى الان فى مصاف الموردين لا فى مصاف الباحثين و ان امتلكت معامل بحثيه
> منتظر رقم المرجع



أواصل مع استاذنا احمد 
اكتشفت انت بنفسك انه تم حذفه كمرجع من مراجع الاشرى 
أنا يا زانيتي اكتشفت الاكتشاف الخطير دا؟
داير توديني في داهية لطوكر
أنا لو املك هذه الاصدارات كاملة فقطعا لم اتصفحها كاملة ناهيك عن اكون هضمتها
وعرفت ما استبعد منها من مراجع
كأنك تريد أن تقول ان اشري قد سحبت اعترافها بكاريير
لماذا بعد كل هذه السنين وهي اعتمدت في نشأتها على كاريير
لو حصل هذا فهو يقدح في اشري لا في كاريير


----------



## aati badri (17 أبريل 2012)

aati badri قال:


> استاذنا
> عن الجزء الاول من مداخلتك
> لم افهم لماذا التحفظ على كلام صحيح 100 % كما ذكرت ؟
> اوافقك في الجزء الثاني واضيف ان التغيير في الاكواد لايتم كل يوم
> ...



شباب آسف جدا لكتابتي لأشري ضمن المراجع التي بها هذه الطريقة
اذ انه لم يثبت لدي حتى الآن انها تستعمل هذه الطريقة
ولكني متمسك باسماكنا في بعض اصداراتها
وحبيبنا كاريير رغم انف حبيبنا زانيتي:69:


----------



## zanitty (17 أبريل 2012)

aati badri قال:


> شباب آسف جدا لكتابتي لأشري ضمن المراجع التي بها هذه الطريقة
> اذ انه لم يثبت لدي حتى الآن انها تستعمل هذه الطريقة
> ولكني متمسك باسماكنا في بعض اصداراتها
> وحبيبنا كاريير رغم انف حبيبنا زانيتي:69:


*انسى كارير يا حبيبنا 
افتكر لما انت جبت لى صوره من المراجع اللى بتعتمد عليها اشرى و كان فيها كارير و رجعنا بصينا فى المراجع اللى بيعتمد عليها اشرى فى اخر اصداراته و ملقيناش كارير فى ال references
و حنروح بعيد ليه 
دى قايمه الشركات (التجاريه) اللى اشرى واخد منها فى الكود بتاعه كريفرنس 
http://www.ashrae.org/advertising/handbook-cd-commercial-resources/fundamentals/f21
و فى اخر خانه تقدر تخش تعمل دراسه عن المراجع كلها لو حابب 
مش هتلاقى كارير يا باشا 
واضح ان شهر العسل ما بين اشرى و كارير انتهى و الله اعلم*


----------



## aam ahmed (17 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## aati badri (18 أبريل 2012)

هنا اشري 2009 يستعمل كاريير كمرجع
http://www.2shared.com/file/sUJUpyGd/Doc7.html
مما يعني ان كاريير براءة ويمكننا استعماله كمرجع


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2012)

aati badri قال:


> هنا اشري 2009 يستعمل كاريير كمرجع
> http://www.2shared.com/file/sUJUpyGd/Doc7.html
> مما يعني ان كاريير براءة ويمكننا استعماله كمرجع



*لا يبقى انت كده بتلعب بالالفاظ يا باشا 
الشابتر بتاع الدكت ديزاين فى الاشرى مش بيستعمل كارير كمرجع .... ده اولا و احنا فى الاساس موضوعنا بيتكلم عن الدكت 
تانى حاجه الصوره المرفقه فيها اسماء الفصول اللى بتستعمل كارير كمرجع 



فمش معقول يا باشا علشان الاشرى مرجع فى البايب سيزينج يبقى انا ينفع استعمله فى تصميم الدكت 
و بناءا عليه ... على راى الكتاتنى 
و بناءا عليه يبقى كلمتى صحيح ... طريقه كارير ما انزل الله بها من سلطان 
طلبك مرفوض يا سياده العضو المحترم البدرى فرغلى*


----------



## aati badri (18 أبريل 2012)

حبيب الملايين
هناك كثير من المواضيع التي اتخذت اشري فيها كاريير كمرجع
انا جبت عينة فقط كرد على فرية انتهاء شهر العسل
بين بنتكم اشري وابننا البار كاريير
وان كاريير مجرد مورد وليس مرجع
وسوف اعود لموضوع الدكت واسماكنا


----------



## aati badri (18 أبريل 2012)

هنا اسماكنا تمد لسانها لكم
http://www.2shared.com/file/p_CJ5Kno/Doc11.html


----------



## دبوسه (18 أبريل 2012)

تسلم الايادى ياريس ويارب يكرمك ويوسع فى رزقك 
وعندى طلب منك ياريس لو تعمله تبقى القنبلة الجامده اوى وهتاخد دعاوت كتير ومنى بالاخص ممكن تعمل شرح لبرنامه ايليت لحساب الاحمال 
على فكرة انا فى المدنيه المنوره يعنى دعواتباذن الله مستجابه
وكل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2012)

aati badri قال:


> هنا اسماكنا تمد لسانها لكم
> http://www.2shared.com/file/p_CJ5Kno/Doc11.html



يا عاطى بيه ال 2 شارد مش شغال عندى ارفعه على ميديا فاير او 4 شايرد لو تكرمت او قل لى اسم الفصل فى سماكنا و رقم الصفحه و انا اشوفها عندى


----------



## aati badri (19 أبريل 2012)

هنا ياباشا
http://www.4shared.com/file/pULIr1ma/Doc11.h


----------



## zanitty (20 أبريل 2012)

بعد الاطلاع على الملف يا باشا ...
1- مش عارف ايه علاقه الورقه اللى انت حاططها بكارير
2- مش عارف ايه علاقه الورقه اللى انت حاططها بالطول المكافئ
3- اكتشفت ان الملف ده مش عندى اصلا و يا ريت تبعته لى بى دى اف


----------



## aati badri (20 أبريل 2012)

zanitty قال:


> بعد الاطلاع على الملف يا باشا ...
> 1- مش عارف ايه علاقه الورقه اللى انت حاططها بكارير
> 2- مش عارف ايه علاقه الورقه اللى انت حاططها بالطول المكافئ
> 3- اكتشفت ان الملف ده مش عندى اصلا و يا ريت تبعته لى بى دى اف



طال عمرك 
كاريير انتهينا منه بدري
ولو اردت لرفدتك بعشرات الصفحات من اشري تتخذ كاريير كمرجع وحتى كتاب م م م عن المستشفيات به كاريير
نرجع للورقة اعلاه
انا رفعت ملف وكتبت تحته ان اسماكنا تمد لسانها لو تذكر ولم اقل انه من كاريير
اما علاقته بالطول المكافئ اظنك لم تقرأها كاملة
انظر البند c


----------



## zanitty (20 أبريل 2012)

aati badri قال:


> طال عمرك
> كاريير انتهينا منه بدري
> ولو اردت لرفدتك بعشرات الصفحات من اشري تتخذ كاريير كمرجع وحتى كتاب م م م عن المستشفيات به كاريير
> نرجع للورقة اعلاه
> ...


قريته يا باشا بس قلت لك مش عندى الفايل ده علشان اشوف ال appendex A ده يقصد ايه بالمكتوب و الخطوات اللى عليها الشرح انا مش فاهم هى لايه بالظبط فيا ريت تمدنا بالملف الكامل يا باشا لتعم الفائده 

اما ان كارير موجوده فى الاشرى فانا قلت لك قبل كده مينفعش علشان هو مودود فى شابتر زى شابتر المواسير يبقى انا اعتبره مرجع بالنسبه للدكت 
فى انتظار الملف الاصلى اللى فيه الورقه اللى انت جايبها دى يا باشا و و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## hikal007 (20 أبريل 2012)

اى كلمات شكر تعجز عن مدى الإمتنان والشكر والعرفان بالجميل ,, فانا شخصيا حاولت منذ اكثر من عام استخدام البرنامج ولكنى تكاسلت وتساهلت واستعملت ملف الإكسل الشهير


----------



## zanitty (23 أبريل 2012)

صديقى المحترم عبد العاطى 
بحثت فى كل مراجع الاشرى فلم اجد فيها كارير على الاطلاق 
يمكنك التحقق من ذلك فقد رفعت لك ملف الاكواد و المراجع المستخدمه فى كل اصداره من 2006 الى 2009 (اخر نسخه للاشرى حتى تاريخه)
http://www.mediafire.com/?jy55v570nphx9

اما بخصوص سماكنا فلم اجد كارير فى قائمه المراجع الا فى الفصل الخاص بالاختبارات و الموازنه و هذا لا علاقه له بحسابات الضغط الاستاتيكى 

هذا و الله تعالى اعلى و اعلم


----------



## aati badri (23 أبريل 2012)

صديقي
كأننا في واديين مختلفين
بالنسبة لنقاشي عن كاريير
حبيت اثبت واثبت ان كاريير لا يمكن تجاهله في عالم التكييف
وظنيتك تتكلم عن عزوف اشري عن استخدام كاريير كمرجع بصفة عامة وليس لحسابات الضغط الاستاتيكي
فلك العذر والاسف
ولكن في هذه النقطة موقفي هو هو ان اشري تستخدم كاريير
وساحاول تجميع جابترات مختلفة
بالنسبة لرفع الملف
آسف مرة اخرى لأن 4 شيرد لايعمل عندي في المكتب والملف غير موجود بكمبيوتر البيت
سارفعه على 2 شيرد عسى ولعل يتكرم احد الاخوة لتنزيله ورفعه على 4 شيرد
او سوف انزله بالبيت وارفعه مرة اخرى ويكون عصفوران بحجر مع اني ضد صيد العصافير
http://www.2shared.com/document/_dU0DHbx/Residential_Duct_Design.html


----------



## aati badri (23 أبريل 2012)

علما بان الملف موجود في المنتدى


----------



## aati badri (23 أبريل 2012)

الملف على 4shared
http://www.4shared.com/office/x9wYQ9hg/Residential_Duct_Design.html


----------



## zanitty (24 أبريل 2012)

aati badri قال:


> صديقي
> كأننا في واديين مختلفين
> بالنسبة لنقاشي عن كاريير
> حبيت اثبت واثبت ان كاريير لا يمكن تجاهله في عالم التكييف
> ...





aati badri قال:


> الملف على 4shared
> http://www.4shared.com/office/x9wYQ9hg/Residential_Duct_Design.html



يا صديقى العزيز 
ارفقت لك قائمه بكل المراجع التى يعتمدها اشرى فى اخر اصداره و هى خاليه من كارير كما ترى .... لا دخل لنا بالاصدارات القديمه بارك الله فيك 

بالنسبه للملف المرفوع لا اعرف ماذا تريد ان تثبت به - و شكرا على اى حال على رفعه لانى لا املكه - فاملف خالى ايضا من كارير كمرجع او غيره كما انه خال من اى فقرت تتحدث عن الطول المكافئ 

دعنى اوضح لك ما مدى عدم دقه الطول المكافئ 
لنفترض اننا لدينا كوع ابعاده من الطرفين متساويه 14 * 14 بوصه مثلا ..... فما هو الطول المكافئ له .... نفترض انه س (قدم)
طيب هل هذا الطول المكافئ ثابت فى كل الاحوال .... يعنى هل هو = س فى جميع الحالات ... سواء مار به 1000 cfm او مار به 100 cfm .... اليست ال velocity pressure مختلفه فى الحالتين 
دلنى على طريقه احسب بها الطول المكافئ - ان وجدت - بصوره صحيحه و اشكرك جزيل الشكر 

و كارير فوق راسى يا عم علشان خاطرك


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2012)

يا صديقى العزيز 
ارفقت لك قائمه بكل المراجع التى يعتمدها اشرى فى اخر اصداره و هى خاليه من كارير كما ترى 

سلاااااااام
انها قائمة للكودات والاستاندرز وليس المراجع


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2012)

بالنسبه للملف المرفوع لا اعرف ماذا تريد ان تثبت به - و شكرا على اى حال على رفعه لانى لا املكه - فاملف خالى ايضا من كارير كمرجع او غيره كما انه خال من اى فقرت تتحدث عن الطول المكافئ 

في الوريقة التي تم رفعها اولا فقرة C 
يستعمل طريقة الطول المكافئ
وفي appendex A أعطى الأطوال المكافئة للقطع


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2012)

دعنى اوضح لك ما مدى عدم دقه الطول المكافئ 
لنفترض اننا لدينا كوع ابعاده من الطرفين متساويه 14 * 14 بوصه مثلا ..... فما هو الطول المكافئ له .... نفترض انه س (قدم)
طيب هل هذا الطول المكافئ ثابت فى كل الاحوال .... يعنى هل هو = س فى جميع الحالات ... سواء مار به 1000 cfm او مار به 100 cfm .... اليست ال velocity pressure مختلفه فى الحالتين 
دلنى على طريقه احسب بها الطول المكافئ - ان وجدت - بصوره صحيحه و اشكرك جزيل الشكر 

دقة الطريقة لم تكن مطروحة للنقاش من قبل 
وكل حسابات التكييف غير دقيقة وكانت في السابق تسمى استميشن وليس كالكيوليشن


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2012)

- و شكرا على اى حال على رفعه لانى لا املكه - 
*
و كارير فوق راسى يا عم علشان خاطرك 

كلك زووووووق


----------



## م.مدحت (27 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم:
سؤال قمت بتجربة التعلم على البرنامج على نفس المخطط المرفق ولكن البرنامج لم ياخذ اكثر من 6 ترنكات واداني رسالة بتقول ان اكبر عدد ممكن من الترنكات هوا 6 . بس في التقرير بتاعك لقيت انو في كل الترنكات فكيف الحل؟
وشكرا جزيلا على البرنامج والنقاش البناء


----------



## zanitty (27 أبريل 2012)

م.مدحت قال:


> السلام عليكم:
> سؤال قمت بتجربة التعلم على البرنامج على نفس المخطط المرفق ولكن البرنامج لم ياخذ اكثر من 6 ترنكات واداني رسالة بتقول ان اكبر عدد ممكن من الترنكات هوا 6 . بس في التقرير بتاعك لقيت انو في كل الترنكات فكيف الحل؟
> وشكرا جزيلا على البرنامج والنقاش البناء



يبقى انت شغال على النسخه التجريبيه و ممحتاج الكراك 
اتفضل 
http://www.mediafire.com/?be9h8lw1geii1th
كل اللى مطلوب منك تنزل الكراك و بعدين تخبطه دبل كليك و خلاص كده الموضوع انتهى 
جرب و قل لى الاخبار


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (27 أبريل 2012)

يا جماعة بصراحة والله مبقتش فاهم حاجة هههههههههههههههههههه طبعا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.مدحت (27 أبريل 2012)

استاذي العزيز قمت بتنزيل الكراك ونجح ولله الحمد.
عندي استفسار عن اختيار الفيتنج في المثال حيث انني وجدت اختيار بعضها غير مقنع بصراحة ولا اعرف كيف تم اختيارها حيث ان بعضها غير موجود في المخطط.
وشكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله عنا كل خير على الفائدة والمواضيع المفيدة والممتعة.


----------



## zanitty (27 أبريل 2012)

م.مدحت قال:


> استاذي العزيز قمت بتنزيل الكراك ونجح ولله الحمد.
> عندي استفسار عن اختيار الفيتنج في المثال حيث انني وجدت اختيار بعضها غير مقنع بصراحة ولا اعرف كيف تم اختيارها حيث ان بعضها غير موجود في المخطط.
> وشكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله عنا كل خير على الفائدة والمواضيع المفيدة والممتعة.



مثال ؟؟


----------



## toktok66 (28 أبريل 2012)

aati badri قال:


> دعنى اوضح لك ما مدى عدم دقه الطول المكافئ
> لنفترض اننا لدينا كوع ابعاده من الطرفين متساويه 14 * 14 بوصه مثلا ..... فما هو الطول المكافئ له .... نفترض انه س (قدم)
> طيب هل هذا الطول المكافئ ثابت فى كل الاحوال .... يعنى هل هو = س فى جميع الحالات ... سواء مار به 1000 cfm او مار به 100 cfm .... اليست ال velocity pressure مختلفه فى الحالتين
> دلنى على طريقه احسب بها الطول المكافئ - ان وجدت - بصوره صحيحه و اشكرك جزيل الشكر
> ...




وبعد عناء اثبت المهندس عاطي بنفس ذات نفسه ما كنت اقنعه به

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## aati badri (28 أبريل 2012)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aati badri 

 دعنى اوضح لك ما مدى عدم دقه الطول المكافئ 
لنفترض اننا لدينا كوع ابعاده من الطرفين متساويه 14 * 14 بوصه مثلا ..... فما هو الطول المكافئ له .... نفترض انه س (قدم)
طيب هل هذا الطول المكافئ ثابت فى كل الاحوال .... يعنى هل هو = س فى جميع الحالات ... سواء مار به 1000 cfm او مار به 100 cfm .... اليست ال velocity pressure مختلفه فى الحالتين 
دلنى على طريقه احسب بها الطول المكافئ - ان وجدت - بصوره صحيحه و اشكرك جزيل الشكر 

*دقة الطريقة لم تكن مطروحة للنقاش من قبل -- **وهذا ماكنت احاول ان انقله لك ان العلم يتطور ولايوجد مايعرف بالتقليديين في العلم وانما لكل حدث حادث *
وكل حسابات التكييف غير دقيقة وكانت في السابق تسمى استميشن وليس كالكيوليشن -- وها انت تقر بان العلم يتطور ولايجوز الاستناد الى علم قديم خضع بالفعل للتطوير

وبعد عناء اثبت المهندس عاطي بنفس ذات نفسه ما كنت اقنعه به

بالتوفيق للجميع 


باشمهندس للاسف انت اوف بوينت او تبحث عن انتصار زائف
اين ناقشتك في تطور العلم ؟
وهل هذا موضوع قابل للنقاش بين مهندسين في القرن الواحد والعشرين؟
أنا كل نقاشي في جملة مهندس زانيتي
ان الطريقة ما انزل الله بها من سلطان وانها غير مذكورة في الكودات
ثم تشعب معه نقاشي عن كاريير كمرجع باشري
ولك مداخلتان فقط
واحدة اعتراض
وواحدة موافقة 100% للشيئ الذي اعترضت عليه
فاين هذا العناء الذي سببته لك
دلني عليه وسوف اعتذر عنه فورا


----------



## toktok66 (28 أبريل 2012)

aati badri قال:


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aati badri
> 
> باشمهندس للاسف انت اوف بوينت او تبحث عن انتصار زائف ((زائف انت ترجع وتناقض نفسك!! يا تقليدي؟))
> اين ناقشتك في تطور العلم ؟ -- واضح انك لم تقتنع بعد ان العلم يتطور وبالتالي لايجوز استعمال طريقه قديمه وان كانت من اصدار قديم لكود
> ...




وعلى كل حال مايضرني ان كنت مخطأ او مصيب فهو لك -- وواضح انك لاتتقبل سوى المديح
انت بارع في ------ كل شيئ
والى هنا يتوقف الحوار معك يا استاذ ليس لضعفي ولكن لتمسكك برايك تحت اي مسمى


----------



## aati badri (28 أبريل 2012)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aati badri 

 
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aati badri 

 باشمهندس للاسف انت اوف بوينت او تبحث عن انتصار زائف ((زائف انت ترجع وتناقض نفسك!! يا تقليدي؟))
اين ناقشتك في تطور العلم ؟ -- واضح انك لم تقتنع بعد ان العلم يتطور وبالتالي لايجوز استعمال طريقه قديمه وان كانت من اصدار قديم لكود
وهل هذا موضوع قابل للنقاش بين مهندسين في القرن الواحد والعشرين؟
انت كنت في كل كلامك تذكر كلمه ((التقليديين)) وها انت تناقض نفسك
أنا كل نقاشي في جملة مهندس زانيتي
ان الطريقة ما انزل الله بها من سلطان وانها غير مذكورة في الكودات ((الحديثه)):28::28::28:
ثم تشعب معه نقاشي عن كاريير كمرجع باشري --- ((لا اهتم لمثل هذا نقاش بصراحه فلا طائل منه)) فاذا حضر اشري بطل كارير
ولك مداخلتان فقط:28::28:
واحدة اعتراض:28:
وواحدة موافقة 100% للشيئ الذي اعترضت عليه ((انت بارع في اللعب بالالفاظ !! موافقتي انها موجوده في الاكواد ولكن اي اكواد!!! اكواد واصدارات عفى عليها الزمن ((او ماتسميه القليديين))
فاين هذا العناء الذي سببته لك
دلني عليه وسوف اعتذر عنه فورا--- لااطلب منك اعتذار ((هل تتوهم مالم يكتب!!)) انما ما كنت اصبو اليه انه لايوجد مايسمى بطريقه تقليديه لحساب فقد الضغط وان طريقتك قديمه وغير صحيحه 




وعلى كل حال مايضرني ان كنت مخطأ او مصيب فهو لك -- وواضح انك لاتتقبل سوى المديح
انت بارع في ------ كل شيئ
والى هنا يتوقف الحوار معك يا استاذ ليس لضعفي ولكن لتمسكك برايك تحت اي مسمى 

سوف اعود للرد على تقويلي ما لم اقل
اما الهتر والشتائم فلن انساق لها او ارد عليها فلا حوجة لي بذلك​


----------



## toktok66 (28 أبريل 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> استاذي الجليل هنا سبب تحفظي على كلامك
> فكلامك صحيح 100% وينطبق على الاكواد ((او بمعنى ادق مطبوعات الاكواد قبل عشر سنوات- فهل يجوز استعمال دليل انتهت صلاحيته!! ))
> 
> ف الاكواد دائمه التطوير والتغيير لمواكبه الابحاث والدراسات الجديده -فهل تعتقد انك تستطيع ان تقنع اي شخص بأستعمال كود او مرجع كان تاريخ اصداره منذ فتره طويله!!
> ...


!!!!


----------



## toktok66 (28 أبريل 2012)

aati badri قال:


> استاذنا
> عن الجزء الاول من مداخلتك
> لم افهم لماذا التحفظ على كلام صحيح 100 % كما ذكرت ؟
> اوافقك في الجزء الثاني واضيف ان التغيير في الاكواد لايتم كل يوم
> ...



!!!!


----------



## toktok66 (28 أبريل 2012)

zanitty قال:


> *لا يبقى انت كده بتلعب بالالفاظ يا باشا
> الشابتر بتاع الدكت ديزاين فى الاشرى مش بيستعمل كارير كمرجع .... ده اولا و احنا فى الاساس موضوعنا بيتكلم عن الدكت
> تانى حاجه الصوره المرفقه فيها اسماء الفصول اللى بتستعمل كارير كمرجع
> 
> ...



!!!!!


----------



## zanitty (28 أبريل 2012)

طيب ممكن بعد اذن الساده الحضور نقفل باب النزاع 
ان كان الاختلاف على علم فاهلا به و مرحبا 
و لكن ارجو الا يتحول الى خلاف شخصى كما هو يبدو الان 
من فضلكم 
اعتقد اننا جميعا توصلنا لنفس الحقيقه ان الاكواد الحديثه و الحس الهندسى و المنطق لا يقبل هذه الطريقو لن نسال من صاحب الراى الصواب و صاحب الراى الخطا فالمهم هنا هو العلم نفسه 
اشكر سعه صدركما


----------



## zanitty (28 أبريل 2012)

toktok66 قال:


> !!!!!


التعجب على ايه مش فاهم


----------



## aati badri (28 أبريل 2012)

م احمد
سلااااااام
خدمة للعلم
وجدت كاريير كمرجع لاشري
في السنين
2006
2009

بل وحتى
2010


----------



## zanitty (28 أبريل 2012)

aati badri قال:


> م احمد
> سلااااااام
> خدمة للعلم
> وجدت كاريير كمرجع لاشري
> ...


طيب ما انا حاطط لك الصوره اللى فيها كارير مرجع و موضح عليها الفصول اللى هو مرجع فيها يا كبير 
و قلت لك بس الدكت مش منهم 
و قفلنا موضوع الكارير ده خلاص يا ريسنا


----------



## zanitty (28 أبريل 2012)

aati badri قال:


> بل وحتى
> 2010



اهو 2010 ده لسه موصلنيش و لا شفته و لا اعرف هو فاندامنتال و اللا ابليكاشن و اللا سيستم


----------



## م.مدحت (28 أبريل 2012)

مثلا ( sr7-7,sr5-18 ,cr3-6)


----------



## م.مدحت (28 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
استاذي الكريم هل يمكن ان توضح لي junction fitting type ولماذا دائما نختار sr5
وعندما اخترت مثلا الترنك 1-2 لماذا اخترت الفيتنج cr9-1 ولم تختار sr5-13
وعذرا على كثرة الاسئلة ولكن رفعا للالتباس .
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.مدحت (28 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
استاذي الكريم هل يمكن ان توضح لي junction fitting type ولماذا دائما نختار SR5-5
وعندما اخترت مثلا الترنك 1-2 لماذا اخترت الفيتنج cr9-1 ولم تختار sr5-13
وعذرا على كثرة الاسئلة ولكن رفعا للالتباس .
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (28 أبريل 2012)

طيب تسمح لى يا مهندس مدحت تدينى مهله فى التوضيح الاسبوع ده بس بشرط تفكرنى الاسبوع القادم باذن الله


----------



## aati badri (28 أبريل 2012)

zanitty قال:


> طيب ما انا حاطط لك الصوره اللى فيها كارير مرجع و موضح عليها الفصول اللى هو مرجع فيها يا كبير
> و قلت لك بس الدكت مش منهم
> و قفلنا موضوع الكارير ده خلاص يا ريسنا



اعذرني يا ريس
مافهمت حاجة من الصورة
انا آسف
اسحب مداخلتي ينوبك ثواب
بس لانك في البداية لمحت لنهاية شهر العسل بين الجماعة


----------



## aati badri (28 أبريل 2012)

zanitty قال:


> اهو 2010 ده لسه موصلنيش و لا شفته و لا اعرف هو فاندامنتال و اللا ابليكاشن و اللا سيستم



ياااااااااااخبر
بكرة يكون معاك ان شاء الله


----------



## aati badri (29 أبريل 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?c1l20xbd3ycdlzu


----------



## zanitty (29 أبريل 2012)

aati badri قال:


> C:\Documents and Settings\ab.albadri\My Documents\inter net\HVAC Osama\ASHRAE Acknowledgement_jpg_files\ASHRAE 2010.rar



اعد المحاوله


----------



## aati badri (29 أبريل 2012)

zanitty قال:


> اعد المحاوله



http://www.mediafire.com/?c1l20xbd3ycdlzu


----------



## م.مدحت (30 أبريل 2012)

ان شاء الله يا بش مهندس على راحتك ومستنيك


----------



## م.مدحت (6 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم يا بش مهندس زانيتي اناا بنتظر لو تكرمت ردك على سؤالي


----------



## zanitty (8 مايو 2012)

م.مدحت قال:


> السلام عليكم يا بش مهندس زانيتي اناا بنتظر لو تكرمت ردك على سؤالي



و الله يا باشا فاكر بس بجد مشغول جدا الفتره دى 
سامحنى


----------



## احمد-1-1 (8 مايو 2012)

الله يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.مدحت (8 مايو 2012)

على راحتك يا بش مهندس خذ وقتك وانا متشكر جدا ليك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_smrs (9 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## السيد احمد (5 يونيو 2012)

الله الله عليك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الله سعد (17 يونيو 2012)

*صفحه من اسماكنا*

صفحه من اسماكنا


----------



## zanitty (17 يونيو 2012)

عبد الله سعد قال:


> صفحه من اسماكنا



Equivalent lengths are no longer used by SMACNA
and ASHRAE for HVAC
duct
design.

سامع يا مهندس عبد العاطى


----------



## zanitty (17 يونيو 2012)

عبد الله سعد قال:


> صفحه من اسماكنا



يا باشا 
عاوز نسخه من اسماكنا اللى انت مقتبس منه الورقه دى لان نسخه السماكنا اللى معايا قديمه جدا 
عاوز احدث نسخه عندك ان امكن


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (17 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الله سعد (19 يونيو 2012)

نسخه اسماكنا دى موجوده على المنتدى


----------



## abuabooody (19 يونيو 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## zanitty (19 يونيو 2012)

عبد الله سعد قال:


> نسخه اسماكنا دى موجوده على المنتدى



طيب معلش حدد لى فى انهو موضوع لو تقدر


----------



## عبد الله سعد (20 يونيو 2012)

http://www.4shared.com/office/W8q0fFUI/SMACNA-_HVAC_SYSTEM_DUCT_DESIG.html?cau2=403tNull


----------



## عبد الله سعد (20 يونيو 2012)

تحت امرك يا مهندس زانيتى


----------



## zanitty (20 يونيو 2012)

عبد الله سعد قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/office/W8q0fFUI/SMACNA-_HVAC_SYSTEM_DUCT_DESIG.html?cau2=403tNull





عبد الله سعد قال:


> تحت امرك يا مهندس زانيتى



جزاك الله خيرا و زوجك من حور العين ما شئت


----------



## canister (30 يوليو 2012)

*معلش يا جماعة البرنامج اتشال من الميديا فاير, ممكن حد يرفعه تاني عشان ننزله؟؟*​


----------



## عصام البشير (30 يوليو 2012)

اشكرك على الشرح البسيط والمفصل ولك جزل الشكر


----------



## zanitty (31 يوليو 2012)

عصام البشير قال:


> اشكرك على الشرح البسيط والمفصل ولك جزل الشكر



اتفضل
http://www.4shared.com/office/LlNRf934/___online.html


----------



## ME-M.Rhawan (1 أغسطس 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير لنشر العلم والفائده


----------



## ELSAID THABET (1 أغسطس 2012)

ياريت البرنامج الرابط لايعمل


----------



## amnshsh2 (1 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اين البرنامج


----------



## eng.hesham.ibrahim (8 أغسطس 2012)

​
اولا باشكر المهندس zanity على هذا الموضوع الرائع و كنت عايز مساعدة منه فى الكراك عشان مش عايز يفتح عندى من ال link فا كنت عايز اعرف اعمل ايه​ 

​


----------



## eng.hesham.ibrahim (8 أغسطس 2012)

و عندى سؤال دلوقتى فى الجزء بتاع supply trunk انا لو عندى takhe off فى trunk البحسبه بدخله فى ال junction fitting type طيب لو عندى اكثر من take off 
فى trunk واحد بادخل واحد فى خانة ال junction والباقى بادخله فى خانة ال fitting type واكتب عددهم ولا باعمل ايه 
​ 
​​


----------



## zanitty (8 أغسطس 2012)

eng.hesham.ibrahim قال:


> و عندى سؤال دلوقتى فى الجزء بتاع supply trunk انا لو عندى takhe off فى trunk البحسبه بدخله فى ال junction fitting type طيب لو عندى اكثر من take off
> فى trunk واحد بادخل واحد فى خانة ال junction والباقى بادخله فى خانة ال fitting type واكتب عددهم ولا باعمل ايه
> ​
> ​



لى عوده ان شاء الله حاضر


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (27 أغسطس 2012)

كل عام وانتم بألف خير


----------



## mahmood mrbd (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*الاخ زناتي (احمد) جزاك الله كل الخير بحق انك رجل علم لايكتمه وعارف انه فتح رباني من الله وهو زكاة علمك الذي تملكه وفي هذا البركة من الله ..والله كل ما اريد ان اقوله بحقك اجده قليل لكن اطلب من الله ان يفتح عليك ويبارك فيك ويعطيك الصحة والعافية ويسترك ويرفع مقامك اكثر واكثروان يجازيك خير الجزاء ومحبة الناس لك ماجاءت الا من بعد محبة الله لك اللهم اغفر له ورحمه وبارك له وفيه وزده من علمك *


----------



## zanitty (15 سبتمبر 2012)

سلوان حسن كريم قال:


> كل عام وانتم بألف خير


و انت بخير يا صديقى و عذرا فلم ار تلك المشاركه الا الان



mahmood mrbd قال:


> *الاخ زناتي (احمد) جزاك الله كل الخير بحق انك رجل علم لايكتمه وعارف انه فتح رباني من الله وهو زكاة علمك الذي تملكه وفي هذا البركة من الله ..والله كل ما اريد ان اقوله بحقك اجده قليل لكن اطلب من الله ان يفتح عليك ويبارك فيك ويعطيك الصحة والعافية ويسترك ويرفع مقامك اكثر واكثروان يجازيك خير الجزاء ومحبة الناس لك ماجاءت الا من بعد محبة الله لك اللهم اغفر له ورحمه وبارك له وفيه وزده من علمك *



يا اخى اخجلتم تواضعنا و يعجز لسانى عن شكرك فاسال الله ان يجزيك اضعافا مضاعفه عن كل حرف دعوت لى فيه


----------



## بن عبيدالله (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوز اخي


----------



## كرم الحمداني (15 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا عالمعلومات المفيدة والقيمة


----------



## younis najjar (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراُ


----------



## حمدي النمر (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## حمدي النمر (16 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جيلا م زانتى وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Mohanned.K (16 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور يا اخ زانتي و بارك الله فيك...
معركة علمية جميلة استفدنا منها الكثير...
مبروك النصر الساحق ايها البطل...


----------



## محمد ابو عليين (24 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا باشمهندس زانتي ولكن رابط الكرك لا يوجد الرجاء انزال رابط الكراك مرة تانية ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## zanitty (24 نوفمبر 2012)

محمد ابو عليين قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا باشمهندس زانتي ولكن رابط الكرك لا يوجد الرجاء انزال رابط الكراك مرة تانية ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير



فى اقرب فرصه ان شاء الله 
اشكرك


----------



## محمد بن غريب السيد (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة وبارك لك فى عملك


----------



## tamirhashim (11 يناير 2013)

اولا كل الشكر للمهندس zanitty لهذا الموضوع المفيد 
صراحة انا اول ما بديت اقرا الموضوع مكانش عندي اي فكرة 
بس بحمد الله و فضله و بمساعدة هذا الموضوع القيم الواحد كون فكرة عن الموضوع 
بس ياريت لو حد يوريني كيفية قراءة التقرير الناتج من البرنامج 
ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## zanitty (11 يناير 2013)

tamirhashim قال:


> اولا كل الشكر للمهندس zanitty لهذا الموضوع المفيد
> صراحة انا اول ما بديت اقرا الموضوع مكانش عندي اي فكرة
> بس بحمد الله و فضله و بمساعدة هذا الموضوع القيم الواحد كون فكرة عن الموضوع
> بس ياريت لو حد يوريني كيفية قراءة التقرير الناتج من البرنامج
> ولكم كل الشكر



اعمل الخطوات و ساعه التقرير نبقى نتفاهم


----------



## aati badri (11 يناير 2013)

zanitty قال:


> فى اقرب فرصه ان شاء الله
> اشكرك


دايما في الموعد


----------



## tamirhashim (12 يناير 2013)

شكرا يا هندسة انا فعلا اشتغلت عالبرنامج بس لو عندك زمن ممكن تراجع معايا المشروع و توريني لو في خطاء في الموضوع قبال ما البس في الحيط 

ياريت لو تديني ايميلك في الخاص اكون متشكر


----------



## zanitty (12 يناير 2013)

tamirhashim قال:


> شكرا يا هندسة انا فعلا اشتغلت عالبرنامج بس لو عندك زمن ممكن تراجع معايا المشروع و توريني لو في خطاء في الموضوع قبال ما البس في الحيط
> 
> ياريت لو تديني ايميلك في الخاص اكون متشكر



عيونى يا باشا 
خش على بروفايلى هتعرف توصل لى بسهوله


----------



## tamirhashim (15 يناير 2013)

م/ زانتي شكرا عالاستجابة 
الرابط يحتوي التقارير و مخطط اوتوكاد لمسارات الدكتات 

AC - Download - 4shared

:56::56:


----------



## aati badri (7 أبريل 2013)

هندسة ماذا لوكانت الحسابات لمروحة سحب اكسوست


----------



## zanitty (8 أبريل 2013)

aati badri قال:


> هندسة ماذا لوكانت الحسابات لمروحة سحب اكسوست



ايه السؤال يا باشا
دخل بياناته فى الدكت ريترن عادى مفيش اختلافات يا كبيرنا


----------



## engabdelhameed (9 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يجازيك كل الخير والبركة والسعة فى الرزق


----------



## am11 (5 مايو 2013)

ربنا يجازيك كل الخير


----------



## mechanic power (7 مايو 2013)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## am11 (7 مايو 2013)

_برنامج الايليت اللي حضرتك شرحته .. كنت عايز افهم ليه كل volume damper انت عامل لسيتا بتاعتها تساوي صفر في البرنامج _

_مش المفروض ان الدنابر ده بتتقفل بنسبه معينه كل واحد يختلف عن الاخر ساعت عمل ال balance وبالتالي لو الدامبر مايل للانغلاق هيبقي الاستاتيك بتاعه عالي والعكس _

_ازاي البرنامج بيقدر يعرف الستاتك بتاع كل دامبر مع العلم ان كل دامبر هيبقي ليه سيتا مختلفه غير التاني عند عمليه balance_

_ياريت حضرتك تفيدني لان اكد في حاجه غايبه عني _
_متشكر جدااااااااااااا

_


----------



## zanitty (7 مايو 2013)

am11 قال:


> _برنامج الايليت اللي حضرتك شرحته .. كنت عايز افهم ليه كل volume damper انت عامل لسيتا بتاعتها تساوي صفر في البرنامج _
> 
> _مش المفروض ان الدنابر ده بتتقفل بنسبه معينه كل واحد يختلف عن الاخر ساعت عمل ال balance وبالتالي لو الدامبر مايل للانغلاق هيبقي الاستاتيك بتاعه عالي والعكس _
> 
> ...



ساوافيك بالرد قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## am11 (8 مايو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> ساوافيك بالرد قريبا ان شاء الله



البرنامج ده هيبيقي قوي جدا لو فعلا فعال في عمليه balance
يعني مثلا عندنا في المشروع حطين dampers في كل branch فلما اجي اسالهم ليه كل ال dampers ده يقولي لاني مش عارف الهواء هيمشي ازاي 

فهل نقدر بالبرنامج ده اننا نعرف الاماكن اللي اقدر احط فيها damper والاماكن اللي مش محتاجه ...... 

انا لقيت المثال اللي حضرتك حطه حاطط dampers في كل branch ... فازاي نقدر نقلل عدد ال dampers باستخدا م البرنامج


----------



## zanitty (8 مايو 2013)

am11 قال:


> البرنامج ده هيبيقي قوي جدا لو فعلا فعال في عمليه balance
> يعني مثلا عندنا في المشروع حطين dampers في كل branch فلما اجي اسالهم ليه كل ال dampers ده يقولي لاني مش عارف الهواء هيمشي ازاي
> 
> فهل نقدر بالبرنامج ده اننا نعرف الاماكن اللي اقدر احط فيها damper والاماكن اللي مش محتاجه ......
> ...



البرنامج ملوش علاقه بعمليه البالانس و لا بعدد الدنابر 
هو على حسب المدخلات اللى انت حاططها هو بيحسب لك الضغط الاستاتيكى الخارجه المطلوب من المروحه


----------



## fatma ibrahim (8 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير رائع فعلا


----------



## am11 (8 مايو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> انا اللى ليا الشرف يا صديقى و حمدا لله على سلامتك
> للاسف انا فى جده يعنى مصر اقرب لك منى
> المهم
> الطريقه البلدى بتاعه السوق زى ما انا وضحت فى الشرح بتغفل حاجات كتير جدا و ممكن متديش قيمه مظبوطه
> ...


علشان كده سالتك عن موضوع balance يا بشمهندس ،،، انا اول المشروع مش هعرف كام damper احطه حتي لو النابر موجوده في design بتيجي بعد كده الشركه المسئوله عن test and balance وتقولك انا عايزه dampers في كل outlet air ويقول انا معرفش الهواء هيمشي ازاي ،،،فبالتالي عدد الdampers هيسبب static عالي جدا علي وحده ماوله الهواء مثلا (air HAndling UNit) وممكن ساعتها نغير الموتور ،،،،، فلما لقيتك كاتب موضوع البالانس ممكن اكون فهمت غلط ان البرنامج ممكن عن طريقه اعرف هل ده محتاج احط external damper ليه ولااكتفي ب builtin damper of air diffuser ... وشكرا ليك وفي انتظار جوابك عن مقدا theta اللي في البرنامج الخاصه ب volume damper (non fire damer)


----------



## hikal007 (23 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> يا سيدى الله يكرمك و على فكره كلنا بنتعلم من بعض محدش بيتعلم من حد
> بالنسبه للفتنج انت مش بتحدد مسار معين علشان تدخل الفتنج بتاعته و الباقى متخلوش
> فى برنامج الايليت انت مطلوب منك تدخل كل المسارات و البرنامج شخصيا هو اللى هيحدد المسار الكريتكال
> اما بخصوص الجايج فانا معرفش بيجى منين فى البرنامج لانى بستخدمه فى حسابات فقد الضغط فقط و بالنسبه لفقد الضغط الجايج مش هياثر فى حاجه
> ...



هو يمكن سؤال بعيد تماما عن الموضوع ,, بس يا ريس انت مش شايف ان نسبة waste factor الموجوده فى الملف المرفق (28%) كبيره شويتين وللا انا غلطان , لأنى باخدها فى شغلى 10% بس


----------



## zanitty (23 يونيو 2013)

hikal007 قال:


> هو يمكن سؤال بعيد تماما عن الموضوع ,, بس يا ريس انت مش شايف ان نسبة waste factor الموجوده فى الملف المرفق (28%) كبيره شويتين وللا انا غلطان , لأنى باخدها فى شغلى 10% بس



فعلا يا باشا كبيره 
و مش عارف هل هى فى الملف الاصلى و اللا حد غيرها 
بس عموما زى ما نت قلت 
كل واحد حر فى القيمه اللى تعجبه على حسب ما هو شايف شغله


----------



## hikal007 (23 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> فعلا يا باشا كبيره
> و مش عارف هل هى فى الملف الاصلى و اللا حد غيرها
> بس عموما زى ما نت قلت
> كل واحد حر فى القيمه اللى تعجبه على حسب ما هو شايف شغله



الف شكر يا هندسه , ونعم النسبه دى فى الملف الأصلى
معلش طلب تانى لو ممكن , ملف الأتوكاد للرسمه المشروحه فى المثال عشان اللينك بتاعها مش شغال وشاكريييين جداااا جداااا


----------



## aati badri (23 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> Equivalent lengths are no longer used by SMACNA
> and ASHRAE for HVAC
> duct
> design.
> ...


هندسة وانا اراجع في هذا الموضوع القيم
لقيت اسمي مكتوب
ولازم ارد طبعا
انا اعتراضي كان منصب عاى الجملة ادناه
(*حيث ان طريقه الطول المكافئ ما انزل الله الله بها من سلطان و لم يرد ذكرها فى اى من الاكواد المعتمده ( ASHRAE OR SMACNA ) و الصحيح هو التعويض بما يسمى Loss coefficient للقطع
** ما انزل الله الله بها من سلطان و لم يرد ذكرها فى اى من الاكواد المعتمده
ودي طبعا تختلف عن الفقرة بالانجليزي اعلاه اختلاف الليل عن النهار
الاتوافقني ذلك؟*


----------



## هيشو منسي (23 يونيو 2013)

مشكور


----------



## zanitty (23 يونيو 2013)

hikal007 قال:


> الف شكر يا هندسه , ونعم النسبه دى فى الملف الأصلى
> معلش طلب تانى لو ممكن , ملف الأتوكاد للرسمه المشروحه فى المثال عشان اللينك بتاعها مش شغال وشاكريييين جداااا جداااا


اتفضل يا باشا كل الملفات اترفعت من جيد علشان خاطرك 
My Files


aati badri قال:


> هندسة وانا اراجع في هذا الموضوع القيم
> لقيت اسمي مكتوب
> ولازم ارد طبعا
> انا اعتراضي كان منصب عاى الجملة ادناه
> ...


ما زلت غير متفق معاك 
لانى اولا لما كتبت الجمله دى كان المعنى و لي اللفظ هو المقصود 
و حيث انى كنت بتكلم عن الزمن المضارع و انك لغايه الزمن الحاضر مجبت ليش كود بيتكلم عن طريقه الاطوال المكافئه فما زال الكلام بالنسبه لى صحيحا 
و اذكرك ان كارير ليس كود يا باشا


هيشو منسي قال:


> مشكور


جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (23 يونيو 2013)

هل لم يرد ذكرها تفيدالمضارع
شفيع ياراجل
متى ذكرت انا ان كاريير كود 
ثم ثانيا الجملة التي استشهدت بها من درافت اسماكنا
تفيد انها كانت معتمدة لدى اشري واسماكنا
لان الترجمة الحرفيىة تقول
يمكن حسابه بالطول المكافئ
ولكن اسماكنا واشري لم يعودوا يستعملوا هذه الطريقة


----------



## hikal007 (23 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس احمد وزادك الله من علمه ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## aati badri (23 يونيو 2013)

باشا
ياباشا
اكيد acca -manual D في مكتبتك
وطبعا وانت سيد العارفين انه لايقل اهمية عن اسماكنا في تصميم الدكت
هل موجود لديك؟


----------



## zanitty (23 يونيو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> هل لم يرد ذكرها تفيدالمضارع
> شفيع ياراجل
> متى ذكرت انا ان كاريير كود
> ثم ثانيا الجملة التي استشهدت بها من درافت اماكنا
> ...



يا باشا وسع صدرك و استحمل اخوك الصغير


----------



## aati badri (23 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> يا باشا وسع صدرك و استحمل اخوك الصغير


باشا
يمكن انت زعلت
لكن انا معاذ الله
خاصة وانك تناقش بطريقة راقية وذوق واحترام للآخر


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله لكم مهندس زانيتي و كل من شارك و مر على الموضوع 
الموضوع غاية في الثراء 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله على الأستاذية في الشرح ، 
أفاض الله عليكم من علمه وبركاته و رحمته و غناه الذي لا يفتقر ذاكره و رزقكم و إيانا الجنة


----------



## zanitty (23 يونيو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> باشا
> يمكن انت زعلت
> لكن انا معاذ الله
> خاصة وانك تناقش بطريقة راقية وذوق واحترام للآخر


مهندس عبد العاطى 
احيط سيادتكم علما بانى عمرى ما زعلت منك 
و تفضلوا سيادتكم بقبول فائق الاحترام و الشكر


مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> بارك الله لكم مهندس زانيتي و كل من شارك و مر على الموضوع
> الموضوع غاية في الثراء
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله على الأستاذية في الشرح ،
> أفاض الله عليكم من علمه وبركاته و رحمته و غناه الذي لا يفتقر ذاكره و رزقكم و إيانا الجنة


اللهم امين 
و اين انا منكم يا امامنا


----------



## aati badri (23 يونيو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> باشا
> ياباشا
> اكيد acca -manual d في مكتبتك
> وطبعا وانت سيد العارفين انه لايقل اهمية عن اسماكنا في تصميم الدكت
> هل موجود لديك؟


لم ترد على سؤالي
لاتريد ان ترفع الكتاب :72:
يتوفر معي هارد كوبي على ورق اكبر من a4 صعب التصوير
ارجو لو معك سوفت رفعه للفائدة


----------



## aati badri (23 يونيو 2013)

zanitty قال:


> مهندس عبد العاطى
> احيط سيادتكم علما بانى عمرى ما زعلت منك
> و تفضلوا سيادتكم بقبول فائق الاحترام و الشكر
> 
> ...


الحمد لله ريحتني


----------



## zanitty (23 يونيو 2013)

aati badri قال:


> لم ترد على سؤالي
> لاتريد ان ترفع الكتاب :72:
> يتوفر معي هارد كوبي على ورق اكبر من a4 صعب التصوير
> ارجو لو معك سوفت رفعه للفائدة



اول مره اشوف سؤالك 
و اول مره اسمع الاسم ده


----------



## aati badri (24 يونيو 2013)

*ACCA
طبعا معروفة وهي اختصار لمقاولي التكييف بامريكا
**ودا موقعهم لزيادة العلم**
Air Conditioning Contractors of America
وديل اشهر واكبر من اسماكنا
وعندهم كتب في التصميم مقابلة لكتب اسماكنا عبارة عن MANUALS
MANUAL D الذي سألتك عنه يختص بالدكت وتم اعداده بواسطتهم وبمشاركة اشري على ما اعتقد
وقد اعتمد اصدقائك في ايليت عليه كليا لعمل برنامجهم وايليت نفسه تقريبا يتبع لهم -اومعتمد لديهم على الاقل-
بل سمي **ايليت **جزء من البرنامج باسمه
**واليك الرابط
*Elite Software - Manual D Ductsize


----------



## aati badri (24 يونيو 2013)

هنا نبذة عن المنوال وسعره وطريقة الطلب
ACCA Store - Manual D - Residential Duct Systems
وهنا اسطوانات تعليمية للمنوال
ACCA Store - Understanding Manual D - Air Flow and Duct Design In The Real World (Revised)
وهنا جك ليست منه 
http://media.iccsafe.org/geo/docs/ACCA_Manual_D_verification.pdf
ياباشا لو رأيت ان مداخلاتي هذه خارج الموضوع
اوتفسد هذا العرس الجميل فامسحها ولاتبالي
ولن ازعل
ويمكن ان افتح بها موضوع آخر


----------



## master12 (24 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## احمد الاكسلانس (6 فبراير 2014)

متالق دائما


----------



## malikalmubarak (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ben_sala7 (17 مارس 2014)

موضوع عالمى يامهندس زانتى 
ربنا يوفقك وينفعك وينفع بيك المسلمين
وياريت لوتكمل جميلك ف شرح الفيتنج


----------



## zanitty (17 مارس 2014)

ben_sala7 قال:


> موضوع عالمى يامهندس زانتى
> ربنا يوفقك وينفعك وينفع بيك المسلمين
> وياريت لوتكمل جميلك ف شرح الفيتنج


ايه المطلوب فى الفتنج يا هندسه ؟؟


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (18 مارس 2014)

الفقرة التالية مقتبسة من سماكنا برجاء التوضيح مهندس أحمد ما المقصود بها تعقيبا علي كلامك بأن طريقة الحساب بشيت إكسل أو الطريقة التقريبية لم يتم ذكرها بأي مرجع ؟؟ فبرجاء التوضيح ما هو المقصود بها 
fourth edition 2006 , page 106​​ ​​ [FONT=&quot]M[/FONT][FONT=&quot]easure the longest duct run (an assumption is made that it has the highest pressure drop). for a rough estimate, double or triple the duct run length - this will approximately account for the losses caused for typical fittings in a duct run - and multiply by 0.1 in.wg/100 ft (0.8pa/m) and compare with the available external static pressure of the HVAC unit[/FONT]


----------



## zanitty (19 مارس 2014)

طاهرمحمدمنصور قال:


> الفقرة التالية مقتبسة من سماكنا برجاء التوضيح مهندس أحمد ما المقصود بها تعقيبا علي كلامك بأن طريقة الحساب بشيت إكسل أو الطريقة التقريبية لم يتم ذكرها بأي مرجع ؟؟ فبرجاء التوضيح ما هو المقصود بها
> fourth edition 2006 , page 106​ Measure the longest duct run (an assumption is made that it has the highest pressure drop). for a rough estimate, double or triple the duct run length - this will approximately account for the losses caused for typical fittings in a duct run - and multiply by 0.1 in.wg/100 ft (0.8pa/m) and compare with the available external static pressure of the HVAC unit


جزاك الله خيرا اخى طاهر 
اولا اسالك ان ترفق لى اسم ملف سماكنا الذى اقتبست منه او حتى ارفاقه هنا لانى احتاج هذه الفقره 
ثانيا كلامى كنت اقصد به الحديث عن استخدام الطول المكافئ و قد لا اكون قد اوضحت ذلك فانا اعتذر عن ذلك و لكن اعيد و اوضح ان حديثى كان عن استخدام الطول المكافئ للقطع كما نفعل فى حسابات ضغوط المضخات فى المواسير بان نعوض عن الكوع على حسب مقاسه بقيمه معينه من الطول و هكذا ... و هذا ما عنيته 
و كلامى هذا بناءا على توجيهات سماكنا ايضا (مرفق)
لان طريقه اطول مسار و استخدام ملف اكسل يقوم فيها المصمم باعتبار الكوع قيمه محدده من الطول كما يتم فيها اغفال العديد من العوامل المؤثره فى الحسابات مثل fan system interface ....
كما انه بالتجربه و بالعلم ايضا و بكلام سماكنا الذى اقتبسته انت هنا فان اطول مسار ليس بالضروره هو صاحب اعلى هبوط للضغط و لكن الكلام هنا على ان معظم الحالات يحدث فيها ذلك ... فماذا انت فاعل لو ان مشروعك لم يكن من المعظم و كان من الاستثناءات ... كيف ستعرف انت ذلك قبل الحساب ...
اوضح لك كلامى بالبلدى ...
لو انت اطول مسار عندك عباره عن دكت مستقيم و مفيهوش اى عوائق او مسببات لهبوط الضغط و كان عندك مسار تانى قريب بس عليه دنابر كتير و عليه عند مخارج الهوا هيبا فلتر و VAV ... تتوقع الهبوط حيكون فى انهو مسار من الاتنين ...

قد اكون بالغت فى استخدام صيغه التشبيه و لكنى الان وضحت ما اقصده و اعتذر ...
فى انتظكار اسم ملفك او نسخه مرفقه منه


----------



## zanitty (19 مارس 2014)

خلاص لقيت الفقره اللى حضرتك كتبتها و هى من نفس الكتاب الذى ارفقت لك منه الصفحه التى ارفقتها


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (19 مارس 2014)

بصراحة تعقيب من الآخر وموفق جداً . بس يا بشمهندس دا هو قايل إضرب أطول مسار في 2 أو 3 كمان حاسب الضغط الإستاتيكي علي 0.1 وليس 0.06 أو 0.08 كما تعودنا في الحسابات !!! مش شايف حضرتك انه كده بيحاول يأمن نفسه خالص ؟

قد لا يكون هذا الكلام عملي أو ناجح في جميع الحالات كما تفضلت حضرتك بذكره سابقاً ولكن هل ليس هناك بديل إلا الحساب بالبرامج ؟

شوف بعد ما تدرس الموضوع هتوصل لحاجة جديدة تانية تفيدنا بيها يا بشمهندس ولا لأ . وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## zanitty (20 مارس 2014)

(an ​assumption​ is made that it has the highest pressure drop). ​for a rough estimate​,​ double or triple​ 

​
الراجل هنا بيامن نفسه و بيقول لك ان ده مجرد افتراض و لحساب قيمه تخمينيه قريبه من الواقع 
و كمهندس اقول لك ان موضوع اضرب * 2 او 3 ده هو مش موفق فيه خالص لان الفرق جدا كبير فى الحالتين ... 
كمان وضع الفقره اللى حضرتك اوردتها تحت قسم شرح كيفيه اختيار وحده التكييف فى الجزء الخاص بحساب قيمه الضغط الاستاتيكى يخلينا امام مفهوم واحد (حسب رؤيتى الشخصيه) و هو اننا نقدر تستعمل الطريقه دى كقيمه تخمينيه لتقدير مساله معينه مثلا فى بدايه العمل كمرحله اعداد مخططات الطرح التصميميه او لتسعير احد الوحدات او ما شابه الا ان ذكر اشتراط عدم الاعتماد على طريقه الطول المكافئ (كما هو مرفق فى مشاركتى السابقه) يجعلنا مجبرين فى حاله الرغبه بمعرفه الرقم و المسار الصحيحين هو اللجوء الى احد البرامج المتخصصه (ليس بالضروره برنامج و لكن على الاقل يجب اتباع نفس الخطوات الصحيحه بالاعتماد على جداول القيم لقطع التوصيل و هى موجوده فى اشرى كما ان لها برنامج مصدر من اشرى لمعرفه هذه القيم - و انما الاعتماد على البرنامج يكون للدقه و السرعه)


----------



## amr yousri (20 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا أخي المهندس أحمد وهكذا تكون أخلاق الربعاوية 
عندي عدة أسئلة وسأحاول اختصارها وأرجو منك سرعة الرد
عند تحديد القطعة Fan-1 to 1 انت استخدمت fitting SR4-1 & SR7-7 وهذا صحيح بعد ذلك يجب أن ترد الاتجاه فلا يوجد في البرنامج الا الشكل CR3-6 لكي نرد الاتجاه الى الافقي مرة اخرى فلذلك أنت وضعت عدد 2 من هذا الشكل على حسب فهمي ثم استخدمت القطعة CR5-18 لماذا !!!!! أليس من الأفضل وضع الشكل SR5-14 ، ثم نأتي للجزء 1-2 أنت اخترت الشكل SR5-5 أليس من الأفضل اختيار الشكل SR5-13 ، ثم نأتي الى Runout فمثلا 14-01 لماذا لم تحدد "material : flexible duct english" وتركتها default وعند اختيارك للجنكشن اخترت الشكل SR4-1 ولم تختار مثلا SR5-11 ، ولماذا اخترت في Runout: CV not PS مثل Trunks
وأخيرا لو أنا قمت باختيار أشكال أخرى على هوايا هل سيكون الناتج مختلف وبالتالي سيؤثر على نتائج المشروع؟؟
أرجو الحديث أيضا عن كيفية اختيار المضخة وتحديد Head و كمية المياه
والى سيادتكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## zanitty (20 أبريل 2014)

amr yousri قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا أخي المهندس أحمد وهكذا تكون أخلاق الربعاوية
> عندي عدة أسئلة وسأحاول اختصارها وأرجو منك سرعة الرد
> عند تحديد القطعة Fan-1 to 1 انت استخدمت fitting SR4-1 & SR7-7 وهذا صحيح بعد ذلك يجب أن ترد الاتجاه فلا يوجد في البرنامج الا الشكل CR3-6 لكي نرد الاتجاه الى الافقي مرة اخرى فلذلك أنت وضعت عدد 2 من هذا الشكل على حسب فهمي ثم استخدمت القطعة CR5-18 لماذا !!!!! أليس من الأفضل وضع الشكل SR5-14 ، ثم نأتي للجزء 1-2 أنت اخترت الشكل SR5-5 أليس من الأفضل اختيار الشكل SR5-13 ، ثم نأتي الى Runout فمثلا 14-01 لماذا لم تحدد "material : flexible duct english" وتركتها default وعند اختيارك للجنكشن اخترت الشكل SR4-1 ولم تختار مثلا SR5-11 ، ولماذا اخترت في Runout: CV not PS مثل Trunks
> وأخيرا لو أنا قمت باختيار أشكال أخرى على هوايا هل سيكون الناتج مختلف وبالتالي سيؤثر على نتائج المشروع؟؟
> ...


اخى الفاضل شكرا لك 
ليس المهم فى ماهيه الوصلات الموجوده و لكن العبره فى المبدا نفسه ... المطلوب منك ببساطه ان تقوم بادخال الوصلات المستعمله فى مشروعك لا اكثر و لا اقل ...
اما الحديث عن المضخه فلا علاقه له بهذا البرنامج


----------



## عمر التاكا (8 مايو 2014)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/!m!t278823.html#post2317346
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/!m!2074216-post60.html
الاخ زيناتى الروابط اعلاه مش شغالة نرجوه رفعها على روابط اخري وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (8 مايو 2014)

عمر التاكا قال:


> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/!m!t278823.html#post2317346
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/!m!2074216-post60.html
> الاخ زيناتى الروابط اعلاه مش شغالة نرجوه رفعها على روابط اخري وجزاك الله خيرا


دول فى انهو موضوع 
لو فى الموضوع اللى هنا يا ريت رقم المشاركه 
لو فى موضوع تانى يا ريت تحطهم فى موضوع البلاغات


----------



## engkfa (11 مايو 2014)

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mute (13 مايو 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## Kashmar (3 يوليو 2014)

موضوع رائع 
شكرا مهندس / Zanitty


----------



## llbasha (17 أغسطس 2014)

very interesting discussion


----------



## محمود الصواف (25 سبتمبر 2014)

كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس زيناتى ولكن انا عندى سؤال ماذا لو انا عندى guide vanes زى ماحضرتك عارف فى الفيتنج وهذ يقلل الاستاتيك هذا مذكور فى البرنامج ام لا ولك جزيل الششششششششششششششششششكر ياهندسه


----------



## zanitty (26 سبتمبر 2014)

محمود الصواف قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير للمهندس زيناتى ولكن انا عندى سؤال ماذا لو انا عندى guide vanes زى ماحضرتك عارف فى الفيتنج وهذ يقلل الاستاتيك هذا مذكور فى البرنامج ام لا ولك جزيل الششششششششششششششششششكر ياهندسه


موجود كل الفيتنج بما فيها المذكور


----------



## محمود الصواف (7 أكتوبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> موجود كل الفيتنج بما فيها المذكور



اولا كل سنه وانت طيب م. زيناتى معليش لو ممكن اسال سؤال عن كيفية معرفة عدد ال vanes لو انا عندى مثلا عدد 4 vanes كيف اضعها فى البرنامج ولو ممكن توضحلنا الفيتنج المذكور فيه vanes 

واما اجى اعمل زى ماقلت copy supply to return مع العلم اللى انا عندى duct return بس فى هذه الحاله بغير الداتا واخلى duct return ترانك لحاله ؟؟وهل السقف المستعار فى السحب يكون عندى فيه فريكشن ام لا


----------



## محمود الصواف (9 أكتوبر 2014)

محمود الصواف قال:


> اولا كل سنه وانت طيب م. زيناتى معليش لو ممكن اسال سؤال عن كيفية معرفة عدد ال vanes لو انا عندى مثلا عدد 4 vanes كيف اضعها فى البرنامج ولو ممكن توضحلنا الفيتنج المذكور فيه vanes
> 
> واما اجى اعمل زى ماقلت copy supply to return مع العلم اللى انا عندى duct return بس فى هذه الحاله بغير الداتا واخلى duct return ترانك لحاله ؟؟وهل السقف المستعار فى السحب يكون عندى فيه فريكشن ام لا


هندسه ارجو الرد ولك جزيل الشكر وكل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## zanitty (12 أكتوبر 2014)

محمود الصواف قال:


> هندسه ارجو الرد ولك جزيل الشكر وكل الاحترام والتقدير


عيونى يا هندسه بس لسه منزل وندوز جديد و منزلتش البرنامج 
حرجع لك قريب ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود الصواف (14 أكتوبر 2014)

تسلم ياهندسه وفى انتظارك وجزاك الله كل خير بس معليش لتأكيد معلومة انا عندى دكت الريترن الصح اللى انا اجمع الاستاتيك بتاعه مع أستاتيك الموجود فى ترنك من fan-1 باعتبار انه لم يتم تغيير الcfm فى كلا من الريترن والسبلاى وشكرا جداااااا على ذوقك العالى


----------



## zanitty (14 أكتوبر 2014)

محمود الصواف قال:


> تسلم ياهندسه وفى انتظارك وجزاك الله كل خير بس معليش لتأكيد معلومة انا عندى دكت الريترن الصح اللى انا اجمع الاستاتيك بتاعه مع أستاتيك الموجود فى ترنك من fan-1 باعتبار انه لم يتم تغيير الcfm فى كلا من الريترن والسبلاى وشكرا جداااااا على ذوقك العالى


معتقدش انها هتفرق بس الافضل تفصلها لان الريترن له مدخلات منفصله


----------



## kookkero (16 أكتوبر 2014)

أستازي الفاضل *zanitty* 






كل الشكر والتقدير لمجهودك الرائع وهتمامك الكبير بنا

منفضلك انا كنت بطبق على مشروع ولقيت فيه liner Grill ليه 3 مدخلات فلكسبل كما هو موضح بالصورة 

السؤال هنا ... هل بعتبر كل فلكسبل من ال 3 على انه Take off واحسبه كنقطه Trunk ام لا



؟؟


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (17 أكتوبر 2014)

مهندس زانيتى ممكن نسخة من البرنامج لان رابط البرنامج مش شغال


----------



## محمود الصواف (18 أكتوبر 2014)

نفس سؤال م kookero اللى كنت أساله ل م زيناتى الفاضل ولكن سؤال اخر للمهندس زيناتى ليه فى المضخات بتحسب أطول المسار بينما فى المراوح لم تحسب أطول مسار وبتختار اعلى فريكشتن ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## kookkero (18 أكتوبر 2014)

محمود الصواف قال:


> نفس سؤال م kookero اللى كنت أساله ل م زيناتى الفاضل ولكن سؤال اخر للمهندس زيناتى ليه فى المضخات بتحسب أطول المسار بينما فى المراوح لم تحسب أطول مسار وبتختار اعلى فريكشتن ؟؟؟؟؟




اخى الفاضل محمود الصواف 

المهندس احمد الزيني استاذنا الكبير لم يقل انها لم ياخذ اطول مسار فى الشبكه مثل حسابه الفقد فى الضغط لمضخة
ولكنه قال اننا نعطى البرنامج جميع المسارات وهو وحده سوف يقرر أى مسار منهم له اعلى فقد فى الضغط وهيحسب على اساسه ولا يحسب على كل المسارات مثلما تعتقد 
واكبر دليل تابع التقرير بعد الانتهاء من كل المدخلات 

وهذه صورة من تقرير عندي


----------



## محمود الصواف (18 أكتوبر 2014)

kookkero قال:


> اخى الفاضل محمود الصواف
> 
> المهندس احمد الزيني استاذنا الكبير لم يقل انها لم ياخذ اطول مسار فى الشبكه مثل حسابه الفقد فى الضغط لمضخة
> ولكنه قال اننا نعطى البرنامج جميع المسارات وهو وحده سوف يقرر أى مسار منهم له اعلى فقد فى الضغط وهيحسب على اساسه ولا يحسب على كل المسارات مثلما تعتقد
> ...


اخى االفاضل kook انا فاهم البرنامج واشتغلت عليه وعارف ان الربنامج بدخله جميع المسارات وبيختار مسار يحدث فيه اعلى فقد فى الضغط هذا بالنسبه للمراوح لكن انا بسال فى المضخات هل المفروض نفس الحسابات بختار المسار اللى بيحدث فيه اعلى فقد فى الضغط ام لا وشكرا لك اخى kook


----------



## kookkero (18 أكتوبر 2014)

محمود الصواف قال:


> اخى االفاضل kook انا فاهم البرنامج واشتغلت عليه وعارف ان الربنامج بدخله جميع المسارات وبيختار مسار يحدث فيه اعلى فقد فى الضغط هذا بالنسبه للمراوح لكن انا بسال فى المضخات هل المفروض نفس الحسابات بختار المسار اللى بيحدث فيه اعلى فقد فى الضغط ام لا وشكرا لك اخى kook



اسف لو كنت فهمت سؤالك غلط 

اما بالنسبة لسؤالك عن المضخات فهو بالفعل لابد من اختيار المسار الذى يحدث فيه اعلى فقد ف الضغط

وياريت يا بشمهندس لو فعلا اشتغلت ع البرنامج وفهمته كويس نتواصل عشان عندى بعض الاسئلة محتاج اعرف اجابتها 

شكرا


----------



## karim mohmad (29 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم هل يكون طول الدكت الى ابعد مخرج هواء 15 متر كثير علما بان خلال هزا المسار يوجد 2 كوع 90 و برانش و هل هذا يؤثر على تبريد الوحدة بالكامل في جميع الغرف ام في هذه الغرفة فقط


----------



## ME2011 (7 نوفمبر 2014)

Zanitty & Mohammed Mech

شــــــــــــكراً جــــــــــــــــــزيلاً لكمــــــــــــــــــا
​


----------



## alhloo000 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيل شرح جبار وبرنامج رائع جدا جدا


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (21 ديسمبر 2014)

برجاء حد يرفع لينك تحميل البرنامج لانى كل مبعملة داون لود مبعرفش افك الضغط بتاعة فياريت لو حد يرفع البرنامج مع كيفية تصطيبة اكون شاكر لانى محتاجة ضرورى


----------



## zanitty (23 ديسمبر 2014)

محمد رافت ابوسرحة قال:


> برجاء حد يرفع لينك تحميل البرنامج لانى كل مبعملة داون لود مبعرفش افك الضغط بتاعة فياريت لو حد يرفع البرنامج مع كيفية تصطيبة اكون شاكر لانى محتاجة ضرورى


شوف الموضوع ده و حمل منه ملف البرامج فقط 
و من ثم متختارش كل البرامج و اختار الايليت دكت فقط قبل بدء التحميل 
[h=1]ملفات لكل الحاجات (اكود و برامج و كتالوجات)[/h]


----------



## toktok66 (23 ديسمبر 2014)

محمود الصواف قال:


> نفس سؤال م kookero اللى كنت أساله ل م زيناتى الفاضل ولكن سؤال اخر للمهندس زيناتى ليه فى المضخات بتحسب أطول المسار بينما فى المراوح لم تحسب أطول مسار وبتختار اعلى فريكشتن ؟؟؟؟؟



انت في حاله المضخات او المراوح مش لازم اطول مسار هو اللي ليه اعلى فقد ضغط 
لان ممكن اطول مسار يكون مقاسه ( مقطعه ) كبير فيكون فقد الضغط اقل مايمكن العبره باعلى فقد ضغط علشان كده في المضخات وهو السؤال اللي انت كررته اكتر من مره انت بتحدد المسارات اللي انت شاكك فيها ان يكون فقد الضغط بتاعها عالي وتحسبهم كلهم وتقارن بينهم وتاخد المسار اللي ليه اعلى فقد ضغط - وبعد التنفيذ علشان لو حصل اي تعديل بسبب التنسيق لازم لازم لازم تتاكد من المسارات واعلى فقد ضغط لييييه؟ لان مثلا في المضخات متغيره السرعه هتحط فين البرشر ترانسميتر اللي بيتحكم في سرعه المضخه لازم يكون مكانه صح والا النظام هيشتغل بطريقه خاطئه ويخرف وميحققش المطلوب منه 

سؤالك حلو وعجبني - ولو عاوز حاجه اسأل


----------



## ammj2008 (23 ديسمبر 2014)

This type of system incorporates the use of a "trunk line" or series of rectangular ducts that act as a main supply channel throughout the house.​


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (24 ديسمبر 2014)

اية وظيفة البريشر ترانسميتر وفين مكانة فى الدايرة؟


----------



## ramyalam (29 أكتوبر 2016)

الف شكر علي المجهوووووووووووووووووووووود


----------



## mmhhmm (2 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed1984 (19 يوليو 2017)

مجهود رائع مهندس أحمد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed1984 (22 يوليو 2017)

مجهود رائع م/أحمد ونقاش مثمر جدا 
الف شكر للجميع علي ما قدمتموه 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الشيخلي (24 يوليو 2017)

بارك الله فيك 
معلومات قيمة


----------



## engkafa81 (8 ديسمبر 2017)

قم للمعلم وفه التبجيل ...... كاد المعلم أن يكون رسول 
تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر


----------



## هادي العرامي1 (27 مارس 2018)

كلما احمل ملف ما يقبل ويطلع خطأ ممكن تفيدونا


----------



## Ayman 1989 (15 مايو 2018)

لو تعمل الموضوع في شرح فيديو عاليوتيوب يكون افضل .. والروابط لاتعمل


----------



## إبن العرب (18 مايو 2018)

جزيت الخير و في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هادي العرامي1 (2 أغسطس 2018)

مهندس ممكن تنزلنا الملف الاوتوكاد لاني حاولت احمله من هنا مش راضي ينزل


----------



## هادي العرامي1 (5 أغسطس 2018)

لم استطع تحميل ملف الاوتوكاد 2007


----------



## هادي العرامي1 (6 أغسطس 2018)

بخصوص الطول الموجود بالبرنامج هل يكون طول الدكت فقط والا ناخذ الطول الكلي شامل الفيتينج


----------



## abdelsalamn (19 سبتمبر 2019)

[h=2]جزاك الله كل خير[/h]


​


----------



## ياسر العزي (24 أكتوبر 2019)

بارك الله فيك
​
​​


----------

